# When are you disloyal to MAC and why?



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know about you guys but ever since i started loving Mac i knew that i wanted ALL my makeup to be Mac and that slowly i would build up my collection and replace everything i use with Mac. Just because i love everything about Mac, the packaging, the looks, the ethos, the artistic element, the creativity and the experience.

But i've been having alot of trouble finding a lipstick, lipliner or lipglass or any lip product that looks good on my skin. I have pigmented lips and light brown skin and i need a medium, rosey, browny natural looking colour with just the right amount of pigment to make me look fresh and alive. My skin isn't perfect either so having perfectly coloured lips helps to make the whole look better. I've found pretty colours in the lip ranges but unfortunately none that actually look great ON me and none which i could wear eveyrday. So even though it breaks my heart (it does!) i'm going to have to find a staple lipstick/liner from somewhere else (lipglass i can make look better with a other things on underneath). I hate the fact that i'll have to have something not from Mac in my collection and i won't have the cool packaging and that my face will not be all Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a drama queen i know!

So has anyone else had to be disloyal to Mac and why? Or maybe you're not as bothered about it as me.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 23, 2005)

I buy from other brands too when I can't find what I'm looking for at MAC. It does'nt really bother me.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm disloyal about foundation, since I started to use Trublend! I love trublend and won't go back to MAC. Only When MAC make a better mousse foundation, I'll probably buy it then. Also for black liquid eyeliner, I use cheap brands.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 23, 2005)

I know how you feel Sushi_Flower.

MAC is my first love in cosmetics and Benefit is too.I love the eye produkts from MAC cause I haven't had something better.And I love the Lipgelées.I don't like the Lipglasses cause the are so sticky.And I don't use the Skincare stuff from MAC.

My skincare is from the drugstore and thats good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I love Benefit cause their pakaging is great and the stuff inside is too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Liquid Eyeliner or Lippencil are some cheap stuff cause I use it like *once* in a year.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 23, 2005)

I love mac. Period. But I do also like nars, ud (occasionally) shu-uemura, lancome, tinte, and I use bare escentuals foundation. 
But I have the Most of mac ;D


----------



## Star (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think there's any "disloyalty" issue, I pay my hard-earned $ for the best product available to me or that I can afford at any particular time.  When MAC fails (and yes, they *DO*) ... they don't get my $.

I don't have blinders on, I don't think MAC products or MAC the company are perfect (all this LE this LE that crap is starting to really bug me big time; also, MAC is a Canadian company, born and bred.  Yet they almost always have free shipping for orders over $75 in the USA, but Canadians must ALWAYS pay shipping.)

I buy a lot of Clinique.  Some Clinique sucks and I don't feel bad about thinking it does, and I've even told them so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish brands like Bobbi Brown, Nars, Stila, Armani, etc. were more easily accessible in Canada because I have a feeling I would buy a LOT of them!

If a product isn't up to snuff, it really doesn't matter whose logo is on the package or how "cute" it may look, it still sucks.

I think what you need to keep in mind is if you are using lipstick that doesn't look good on you but you are using it anyway because it's "MAC" ... you are still wearing lipstick that doesn't look good on you, yanno?

Try not to get too carried away with this "brand loyalty" stuff because ... are THEY loyal to you?  When they just raised the prices again?  When they let everyone go apeshit over Luella knowing full well it was going to be sold on the website in a matter of days??

MAC is just a part of the big Estee Lauder conglomerate, just like Clinique is (for example).  They are there to rake in millions of dollars for the company, and you work hard for those dollars, so spend them wisely


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't necessarily call it being disloyal to MAC - there are just certain things within their range that either I can't use or don't give me the results I am after.  I use Bare Minerals foundation because everything I've tried MAC-wise has caused me skin issues (just picked up Hyperreal - hoping it won't) and then I use Dir Show mascara because it really does everything I could conceivably want in a mascara.  And I do try other brands from time to time if a color or concept catches my eye but otherwise, 95% of my makeup money goes to MAC


----------



## Onederland (Jul 23, 2005)

if thats what's being called as "disloyal" then you could say im a slut, and having affairs with everyone.

I love MAC, but it's really not on my FABULOUS list. I like thier eyeshadows. And honestly, thats it.

MAC is good for colors, but when i look at their blush and lipstick and so forth, i look and think they are SO OBVIOUS when applied, even lightly. Why? Because personally, I think MAC is geared toward more Runway and Theater make-up, which often needs more product because of the lighting. I often think MAC make-up is just too much for everday wear.

Everybrand has it's strengths and weaknesses, MAC sucks at foundation, and thats that.





So really...eh, im kinda always disloyal to mac then.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:

   but when i look at their blush and lipstick and so forth, i look and think they are SO OBVIOUS when applied, even lightly. Why? Because personally, I think MAC is geared toward more Runway and Theater make-up, which often needs more product because of the lighting. I often think MAC make-up is just too much for everday wear.  
 
IDK but I don't think MAC is that bright for lips or blush, if I wanted just barely-there colour I would go cheap drug store or something!!! So I guess I like pigmentation for my money, JMHO though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But, I can see how it can be too much if not in moderate applying.


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with Star. I buy products from lots of different brands. And the LE stuff is driving me crazy. Some of my other favorites are Nars, Stila, and Chanel. 

Sushi Flower- You should try Bobbi Brown, they're pretty good for natural looking colors.


----------



## Cruella (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm not blindly loyal to any one cosmetic company because they all have their flaws.  I dislike MAC's concealers, foundations & mascaras so I buy those from other companies.  

I love MAC's e/s but I have purchased some from Milani that are dead on duplicates.  I have also found some lovely loose powder e/s from Black Radiance that are just as nice as some MAC pigments.  

I will become a completely loyal MAC ho when they start sending free stuff to me to try out


----------



## MacLover (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_if thats what's being called as "disloyal" then you could say im a slut, and having affairs with everyone._

 
LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use other products such as Lancome, Nars and drugstore brands.  I love MAC's eyeshadows and lipglass, but I can't use their powder or foundation.  I use Lancome's dual finish and have for years.  I also use Lancome's concealer.  I wouldn't change these products for the world!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 24, 2005)

Well I have to say that MAC is my favorite, but I also love NARS, UD, BE, Cargo, Shu...lots of others.  Basically I'll buy anything that catches my eye.


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 24, 2005)

i've been a MAC customer since the beginning and i rarely buy outside the line.

if i find something i like elsewhere, i do buy it!

and i get a lot of freebies because of my work as a makeup writer!


----------



## matthea (Jul 24, 2005)

I use different skincare (I don't really like MAC skincare)
and love NARS blushes, but other then that I'm pretty much all MAC. I love the choice of colours and formulas. With B2M and their VG line, I just feel like they are a 'friendly' enviromental/world issues concious company and like to give them my money. 
Again, the products are great. I'm a MAC e/s and lipglass junkie.


----------



## angela (Jul 24, 2005)

MAC mascara is the only item i find hard to like! Maybelline, L'oreal, & DiorShow are my fav mascaras =]


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_if thats what's being called as "disloyal" then you could say im a slut, and having affairs with everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha. Well I too, am a m/u slut. I just love it too much to buy everything from one brand! Although, my first and greatest love will always be MAC.

I don't wear foundation, so the fact that MAC sucks at it doesn't bother me. I love their eyeshadows, pigments, blushes, brushes and most of all their lipglosses.

However, when I want mascara, I head right on over to the drugstore. Also, when I want a bronzer or a blush, I head over to NARS.  I also love Urban Decay's eyeshadows, Chanel's glossimers, Stila's CC... the list goes on lol.  Venturing out into new brands is fun and I love it, although I will always be a MACaholic.


----------



## kissacid (Jul 24, 2005)

For eye pencils, and shadows it's almost always MAC. 

Mascaras -I like the Pro Lash, but for work I prefer to get Maybelline's Sky High. Personally my fav is Dior Show but it's expensive to buy regularly.

Lip colors I get from almost everywhere. Easy to get them free for work, no favs here yet cuz lots of brands have great formulas and colors.

Powder blushes are MAC, or NARS if I'm lucky to get them. Cream blushes are from Stila.

MAC bases I only like FnB and Hyperreal. I used to use Studio Tech for work, but it's not great for flaky/dehydrated skin. Right now am loving my RCMA stuff. For personal use it's Becca concealor and BB loose powder.


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 24, 2005)

hmmm since i started buying mac i havent really bought much that wasnt mac... if i see something in the drugstore when i go i grab it....


----------



## banana (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matthea* 
_With B2M and their VG line, I just feel like they are a 'friendly' enviromental/world issues concious company and like to give them my money._

 
I agree.  That is the only reason l ever feel guilty for buying another brand.  I hate throwing makeup away that I don't like, every company should have a recycling program.  I often buy lipgloss, mascara and foundation from other brands.


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm a MAC ho mostly because it's so much more affordable for me.  I hate their mascara though, but their other items, like pigments, PALETTES, skinfinishes, lacquers, etc. are my HG sources.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

im never disloyal, everything ihave tried has exceded my expectations, hoestly i wear only mac, i think i have a problem though, lke my grandma got my a dior bronzer and i wore it once to show her ill wear it but i felt wierd, liek i made it known i was wearing a not mac product...hmmm im going crazy, also thats the reson why i wont apply at any other counter or makeup store, im so loyal to mac i just cant see myself using other cosmetics....


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_MAC mascara is the only item i find hard to like! Maybelline, L'oreal, & DiorShow are my fav mascaras =]_

 
Yeah, even my MAC MAs don't like MAC mascara. I don't use their mascara. Once MAC comes out with a mineral foundation, I'll probably be all over it, but until then I'm using BE.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 24, 2005)

Just wanted to make it cleae that the 'disloyal' thing isn't supposed to be taken seriously! It's just a tounge in cheek word i used along the lines of the Lush website which has a topic area where Lush fans can post about how they've ''sinned'' by using a non-Lush product.

I also use non Mac mascara as i've heard they're not great (although i liked the ones i tested) but the main reason being they don't  make a waterproof version of all the mascaras.

Jen1234 - I actually decided to give up on Mac lipsticks after seeing Bobbi Brown's colours! So i think i'll probably end up with one of theirs.

Also i'm tempted by the pretty colours and packaging of Pout's products!

So i guess i'm not as 'loyal' as i'd like to be


----------



## jeannette (Jul 24, 2005)

I am always disloyal to MAC when it comes to fragrances!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 24, 2005)

My heart belongs to MAC but there are a few things that I perfer other brands on. 

I use clinique foundation, moisturizer and makeup remover.

My favorite eye liner (although I own many MAC eyeliners) is a cover girl one that I get its my favorite because its one of those roll up ones and I don't have to sharpen it. I'd be so sad if it was ever discontinued.

I love Dior's shadows and mascaras and lipstick/lipgloss line. Sushi Flower you should check out dior addicts lip line they have some great stuff if MAC doesn't have what your looking for.

I love NARS blushes/bronzers and I love anything benefit. I think it's normal to stray from what we love but I always find my way back to MAC


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm afraid i didn't like any Dior lipcolours either! Sounds like i'm really fussy but i just have that skin tone and also fact that my skins not totally flawless means i can't get away with loads of colours.

Ooh i forgot to mention that i stray badly when there is Gift time on with different brands! I got 2 Dior eyepencils just so i could get the cute Dior bag and mini eye pallete, gloss, mini Diorshow mascara and other things. It was nice to get it but then i regretted it as i know i'd prefer to have a Mac eyeliner.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 24, 2005)

NARS also has a nice line for lip color as well. It's ok to be fussy I tend to try everything once just to get a feel for what I like.


----------



## Star (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_i'd prefer to have a Mac eyeliner._

 
Why?  Do you find Dior eyeliners to be lower quality than MAC, or is it just because they weren't stamped "MAC"?


----------



## MrsWaves (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't use any mac fuondation or concealer, or perfume.  I like nars for blush, but I AM finally getting into mac for that.. 
I just love the blush pans/ palette's! 
I've used lancome eyeshadow forever, but I'm more into vibrant wild colors and they just don't do it for me.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
i'd prefer to have a Mac eyeliner.

 
Why?  Do you find Dior eyeliners to be lower quality than MAC, or is it just because they weren't stamped "MAC"?_

 
Well i'd rather have got Fluidline which Dior don't do and Powerpoints are better quality than any other pencils in my opinion. And yes the fact that they're by Mac also make me want them more and i don't think there's anything wrong with that at all. Mac don't force me to buy all their stuff, if i want a Mac collection even if i'm missing out on other brands then that's up to me.


----------



## leppy (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't use MAC mascaras very often, though I do like a few of them (fibre rich & zoom lash). Other than that I mostly have MAC, but not entirely. If there is a colour I want or something I find is better in another brand then I'll get it, I do tend to be very picky about e/s unless it will fit in my palettes though, which is more an issue of organization and the fact that I lose things that are loose on their own than it having to be a MAC product.

I think its amazing that people took "disloyal" so seriously in this thread, it seemed extremely obvious to me that she meant it tongue in chic. I suppose there are people out there that take brand loyalty to an extreme, but luckily I've never met any of them.

I don't understand the lipstick and blush comments though I have to say. I'm naturally flushed and for the most part (except for the occasional va-va-voom red) I only like sheer natural colours on my lips. I use MAC lustre lipsticks most of the time, though not exclusively, and the more natural shades for me are just MLBB. For the blushes, I actually HAVE to use MAC as I find that in other brands they are way way too pigmented (such as NARS) and I look like a clown. I like MAC sheertones, and again they melt right into my natural look and are never obvious.

Personally I think that the idea that they are so obvious has more to do with application than the actual product. Sure they do have extremely bright lipsticks and blushes, but I have had a hard time finding colours that suit me in other lines that are sheer and natural enough to replace the more natural lipsticks and blushes they DO have. MAC has a huge colour selection and many different finishes in each product available at any time. Much more so than any other brand I can think of. If you want to find something to hate, its easy, because chances are not only do they cater to the type of look you love, but the type of look you hate as well, no matter who you are.


----------



## banana (Jul 24, 2005)

I am pretty exclusive to MAC for lipsticks.  I haven't bought a lipstick from another brand in eons.  I also only buy MAC eye pencils because they are so smooth but it sucks that they can't be used for B2M.  Most of my eyeshadows and blushes are MAC but I have to admit that I really like my NARS Deep Throat blush and will start to be more disloyal in that dept.  

However springbean is the only MAC lipgloss I like except for the TLCs.  I liked their prolash mascara but I think I had a reaction to it so I'm afraid to try it again.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2005)

well, i wouldn't call it disloyal either... some things MAC is GREAT at, and some things they aren't... i love NARS, GA and some STILA items too... there's absolutely nothing wrong using other brands if u like their products.. AND THE LE STUFF DRIVES ME NUTS TOO!!!


----------



## kradge79 (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't necessarily consider it being disloyal either.  I don't use MAC foundation or mascara, because I haven't found one that I like from MAC.  I have some crazy skin and I'm still looking for an HG foundation, MAC just doens't have it and I'm fine with that.  I like, no love MAC, for their quality, creativeness, colors, and variety of products.  But if I find something elsewhere I like, I buy.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 25, 2005)

Would just like to again say that the ''disloyal'' thing is meant tounge in cheek people, don't take it so seriously!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 25, 2005)

I only really buy MAC I have a few odd glosses that aren't mac but everything else I buy is


----------



## vicuna1 (Jul 25, 2005)

I tend to be a tad OCD, and MAC is my current obsession. My other is Dior, so I do Dior and MAC eyeshadows. Right now, I am "cheating" on Dior. They have two new 5-pan palettes out and I'm not even interested in them. I so look forward to this bout of OCD ending soon! At least MAC is much less expensive than Dior. I'm actually considering putting some Nars and Cargo up in the clearance bin so feed my new MAC obsession. I'd like to put some Dior up, but that thought makes my hands sweat and shake. 

So, yes, to get back to the subject, I do cheat on my makeup. But only a little! I use mineral foundation and blush (very loyal there), Dior and MAC for eyeshadows (I rarely cheat there) and am down right promiscuous about lippies.


----------



## blepharisma (Jul 25, 2005)

I mostly wear MAC - and tend to opt to buy from them, provided their product is good.

I do buy other brands' mascara (Lancome Hypnose is my current fav)... and if I'm unsure if I'll like a type of product, I tend to buy a cheaper version first to see if I like the application.

My very fav Mac products are eyeshadows, pigments, paints and shadesticks. I regularly buy their Studio Fix and concealer - but I consider those 'the boring stuff' -- much more fun to buy fun coloured eyeshadows!

I don't use MAC skincare, perfume or nailpolish.

I do use a Mac computer. (lol)


----------



## blepharisma (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_, I do tend to be very picky about e/s unless it will fit in my palettes though, which is more an issue of organization and the fact that I lose things that are loose on their own than it having to be a MAC product._

 
omigosh! I do that too! If I like the colours & finishes (of course), I will buy brands such as Urban Decay, Milani, Faces, etc. just because they fit in my palette. I'm less likely to buy ones that won't fit - mostly because they won't get used as often as those that ARE in the pallettes.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jul 25, 2005)

I love MAC but the Twylah Bleu Pigments are amazing quality for 6 dollars a piece! 

I can find really good products in all lines, including drugstore ( Milani Liquid Eyeliner wears like IRON) 

I like the MAC colors and formulas but I will go there first, but I know wayyy too much about the manufacturing of make-up to just go with one brand


----------



## Star (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Would just like to again say that the ''disloyal'' thing is meant tounge in cheek people, don't take it so seriously!_

 
Perhaps you should stop apologizing for your choices. 

You said you don't like having a Dior eyeliner because "it's not mac", so to the rest of the world, it doesn't look so "tongue in cheek" at all, in fact, it looks like brand loyalty taken to the extreme.

*There's nothing wrong with wanting an "all mac collection"* if that's what you choose.  And nobody slammed you that I can see.  However if you get some opinions that don't agree with that, that's all they are, opinions (which you asked for...)


----------



## leppy (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_omigosh! I do that too! If I like the colours & finishes (of course), I will buy brands such as Urban Decay, Milani, Faces, etc. just because they fit in my palette. I'm less likely to buy ones that won't fit - mostly because they won't get used as often as those that ARE in the pallettes.




_

 
Yep lol I only have one square e/s, NARS Ondine, because the colour just blew me away and I couldn't find one that was the same in the MAC-like format. It takes a lot to convince me to buy an e/s thats not round.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
Would just like to again say that the ''disloyal'' thing is meant tounge in cheek people, don't take it so seriously!

 
Perhaps you should stop apologizing for your choices. 

You said you don't like having a Dior eyeliner because "it's not mac", so to the rest of the world, it doesn't look so "tongue in cheek" at all, in fact, it looks like brand loyalty taken to the extreme.

*There's nothing wrong with wanting an "all mac collection"* if that's what you choose.  And nobody slammed you that I can see.  However if you get some opinions that don't agree with that, that's all they are, opinions (which you asked for...)_

 
I think you're missing the whole point here, we're all Mac fans here, this is website for Mac and so the 'disloyalty' thing fits in well as a topic and i think the people who have talked about ''cheating'' and having ''affairs'' have taken it the right way.

I have already explained that i wanted my eyeliner to be Mac because they have Fluidline and better quality pencils and yes because it's by Mac a company i trust and love. If that's brand loyalty taken to the extreme then i wonder what you must think of all the other Mac fans here as my collection is tiny compared to theirs and i have no LE and have never bought anything from a collection yet!

I have no idea why you're taking this so seriously. This is just a thread about Mac fans saying why they use other brands over Mac.


----------



## Star (Jul 25, 2005)

Someone may be missing the point but I don't think it's me.


And by the way:
 Quote:

   i wonder what you must think of all the other Mac fans here  
 
Please do not presume to know what I think of other members (or anything else for that matter) since it's quite obvious you have enough trouble figuring out what YOU think.

I don't wish to pursue this pointless argument so I will not post on this thread further.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm quiet happy to end the pointless exchange.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 25, 2005)

I love the eyeshadows and lipglass- other than that I'm disloyal.   I like all, I'll have to be disloyal more often because my scheme to order from mac and have it shipped to my other alternate addy wont' work.  I still get the invoice which hubby might see. So Nars here I come.


----------



## Anala (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm disloyal often, but here's my reason - I'm broke like always. Basically, I try to squeeze in the eyeshadows and lipglasses, etc. if I can, but if I can find one that's pretty similar then I'll do without and get the cheaper version. Lately I've been over spending so backing up and not even approaching the counter has been my strategy. 

Generally though I don't buy MAC for mascara, cover-up, eyeliners, highlighters (generally speaking, but it doesn't include skinfinishes and pro gloss) and powder blush (since I haven't found one I like yet - my counter has a bad selection).

I always buy the eyeshadow (though Faces compares very well), TLCs, Pigments, and lipglasses. Sometimes lipstick if it's fairly unique.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 25, 2005)

I've had such evil thoughts....I've sort of compared the Studio Fix to a similar excellent powder by Origins, and one I used to use by Clinique, and then even the Lancome Dual Finish which you can use wet or dry.  Shame on me!  I do love my Studio Fix tho.  And I always thought Definicils was the best mascara I'd used, but I love my Mascara X from MAC.  Very reasonably priced & I love the smell, besides being great on my lashes.

I've bought some Urban Decay eyeshadows lately & have gotten very fond of Roach.  But I've been collecting the MAC shadows for quite a while & have even gone to hoarding.

Now, someone (Blepharisma?) mentioned using the UD shadows in her palette....how in the world to you depot those things?  I think I've mastered the MAC's now, even though I still have to do a blue, a plums, and a multi palette, and then I have a few 4-pans coming in the mail that I have a few quads planned out of my collection....(somebody stop me!)


----------



## lola336 (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_I've bought some Urban Decay eyeshadows lately & have gotten very fond of Roach.  But I've been collecting the MAC shadows for quite a while & have even gone to hoarding.

Now, someone (Blepharisma?) mentioned using the UD shadows in her palette....how in the world to you depot those things?  I think I've mastered the MAC's now, even though I still have to do a blue, a plums, and a multi palette, and then I have a few 4-pans coming in the mail that I have a few quads planned out of my collection....(somebody stop me!)_

 
Heres a site with tips to depot the UD e/s:
http://makeupaddict.org/depot.html

I've depotted all of mine...metal and plastic...so it can be done..but the metal ones are a BIOTCH!  

MAC is still my all time favorite e/s..but I do have about 10 ud's.  I would get more colors..they have great staying power..and they're softer than MAC e/s (which can be good or bad) but I feel they're a bit overpriced. My previous HG e/s were the Hard candy quads...

I also prefer glosses with some flavor to them..so my favorite is Sugar glosses...I also like cargo, but those containers are a pain. But the MAC tasti's are awesome - very yummy lol!


----------



## sigwing (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

  Heres a site with tips to depot the UD e/s: 
http://makeupaddict.org/depot.html 
 
THANK YOU!!!!  Going there now....

I love my MAC shadows, too, & over the years have tried about everything, and still like to try new things I find if it's something interesting & in a shade that's appealing.
Nobody can ever pry me away from my Paints!  I'm in Kansas where we're having over 100 degree heat right now, and I've worn them as a base when I've gone to a couple outdoor events, and then even slept in them, and the next morning....NO CREASING!!!  I swear, I've given them the ultimate test.  Well, next to going into a rainforest or something...


----------



## MakeupMeg (Jul 27, 2005)

The other day I caved in and threw away all of my non-MAC makeup. Before I started using MAC a few months ago, I only had drugstore brands. I would end up buying the same shade in twenty different brands. I love everything about MAC...the quality, the packaging, etc. Now that I've stuck with MAC, I've ventured into colors that I never would have tried before instead of picking only shades I'm used to. I know that I'm getting a good product, so I don't need to brand hop. I'd rather try to master the wide range of colors and textures MAC has to offer.


----------



## lilu (Jul 29, 2005)

If I stuck to MAC, what would I do for mascaras?  :twisted:


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 29, 2005)

I stray away from MAC when it comes to mascaras, my staple everyday eyeliner (the Clinique one I use), and ever since I started using bareMinerals, I haven't been using much of their foundation either. I still love their eye and lip products though


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 29, 2005)

I would say that I have a MAC obsession, but I don't let that get in the way of buying products that work best for ME. 

As far as eyeshadows go...it's hard to say no to MAC...i honestly only own like 3 eyeshadows from other brands. But when it comes to skincare...i usually dont buy MAC except for the strobe cream..i ADORE it. 

I must say that I just really like unique products. For example, I love MAC paints, because u dont see many companys making such awesome things....but i LOVE smashbox because of the skinlights and photofinish, and transparencies (which are like mousse blush). So when i find somethign really cool i have to have it. 

MAC just has a lot of exciting products that are highly pigmented at a reasonable price. But I'm not so crazy as to only buy MAC..that's just silly.


----------



## Cedar (Jul 30, 2005)

It's not being disloyal to MAC.  They're not paying me to advertise.

That said, I hate MAC mascaras and with the exception of Studio Fix, I'm not wild about their foundations, either.  But the way I see it, if one makeup line made everything we could desire, well, there'd only be one makeup line.  I don't buy all my clothes at one store, but I have a few favorites.  Same for makeup.  I'm very partial to NARS blushes and lip lacquers and I'm a mascara ho.   It's all in good fun.


----------



## Alex (Jul 31, 2005)

Well I get a bit obsessive about stuff "matching" so when I fell in love with MAC I chucked all my old makeup (before I discovered MUA!)

The only stuff I don't use MAC for is fragrance (although I use their perfume too) and skincare, for which I use LUSH. Mostly because I found MAC skincare was a bit too much for my sensitive skin.

Of course, in line with my "matching" fetish, once I discovered LUSH I had to chuck all my old skin and hair care products and bought all LUSH.

I'm out of control  and I love it


----------



## learnin2live143 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have swapped every single eyeshadow I've owned from MAC! I keep going back to pigments and Milani lol


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilu* 
_If I stuck to MAC, what would I do for mascaras?  :twisted:_

 
Seriously. Their mascaras SUCK and that is pretty much the only time I buy makeup that is not MAC.


----------



## ladida (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't use MAC foundations and base products, mascaras or lipgloss (I have 2 lipglass and lustreglass and dont' want any more MAC ones) but apart from that I like a lot of MAC products (shadows, pigments, fluidlines and lipsticks in particular).

I don't use their bronzer or blush but thats more that I'm trying to keep a limit to my collection adn so I haven't started this craze.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 31, 2005)

Their job is to make me look great all day in colors I want for a price I can afford, and in a formula that does not hurt me or cause reactions.  

If they fail at their job, then they do not get my money.

Just like if I fail to pay them, I do not get my product.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *learnin2live143* 
_I have swapped every single eyeshadow I've owned from MAC! I keep going back to pigments and Milani lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Chuckle.

Sounds similar to me.  I can wear very few MAC shadows, but the pigments are great.  Milani is hit and miss, but just as good as MAC, anyway.


----------



## fadedlace (Aug 5, 2005)

I love MLS balms, covergirl skin products (like foundation, concealer) and cover girl quads and maybeline quads. Mostly I cheat b/c I can afford the non mac and it's easier to get to


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont call it disloyal, i call it having more makeup than others lol but one thing i do use on a daily basis that is anti MAC - 2 words - BENEFIT LEMONAID. and sometimes i stray away on Mascaras. i am in love Mascara! esp with Yves Saint Laurent, Dior, Benefit and this thing called Liposcil (you put them on before your mascara and help your eyelashes grow) but Benefit LemonAId is the worst enemy right now, i use it every day and have gone thru 5 of them in the last 2 years....if MAC made something like this i would piss myself. But i have a few makeup collections (Nars, Dior and Pout) that i rotate around with ( but slowly selling and converting all over to my 360+ piece MAC collection )

thats sad. lol


----------



## tARYNC808 (Mar 9, 2006)

pretty much the only thing i dont buy from MAC is face cleanser and lotion. I am in love with Murad products.


----------



## Starbright211 (Mar 9, 2006)

I love pretty much everything MAC makes, with the exception of Mascara.  I kept seeing the commercial for Rimmel Volume Flash... passed it by in the drugstore, and decided to give it whirl... if it sucked, it was only 4.89... the damn stuff works great.  I won't ever use MAC mascara again.  I don't feel guilty though, I showed it to my MA and she thought it was great.  She doesn't really wear mascara anyway, since she does the whole fake lash deal...


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 9, 2006)

hmm... I recently began using Estee Lauder's Lucidity foundation and this pressed powder that makes everything look flawless (my friends are MA's there so they're always trying to get me to come over rather than walk the five feet to the MAC counter).  I also use MAX Factor and Bourjois mascaras, NYX and Lancome shadows and Dermalogica skincare.



huh.  I'm not as loyal as I thought when I type it all out.


----------



## Joke (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't hate me: but I don't like MAC brushes.
I prefer natural hairs, but not those white goat hairs that are too harsh IMHO ...

I go to Trish or Kryolan for soft brushes.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 9, 2006)

Woah this topic's been resurrected! I can remember someone got very annoyed/angry at me for calling it being 'disloyal' and didn't understand it was tongue in cheek and fittng especially seen as this is MAC fan forum!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 9, 2006)

I only use non-MAC mascara. Though I need to find some lip gelee-like stuff in other brands, I am liking lipglasses less and less :-/


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd venture to say that only 50% of my collection is MAC.  I have ton of UD and BE...As far as a lip gelee similar product - I like Aveda's lip shines.


----------



## ima_blondie (Mar 9, 2006)

I like all the stuff in my traincase to match, and it's pretty much all MAC.  But, I don't like their mascara or foundation.  I also don't use their skin care.  I'm pretty loyal when it comes to eyeshadow and blush.  I just like the color spectrum and price.  Although, I think I'm going to start buying more Smashbox.  I don't really feel disloyal, I just wish everything would match and fit into palettes, etc.


----------



## quinngoldie (Mar 9, 2006)

I use different skin care.  I don't use their moisturizers (although I am willing to give strobe cream a try)


----------



## lovejam (Mar 9, 2006)

Most of my eyeshadows are MAC, and three of my four blushes are MAC, but mostly that's it. I like them for e/s, I like them for blush, and I like some of their lippies and brushes, but for the most part, my makeup collection is relatively diverse. I would never commit to just one brand. There's too much good stuff out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartOfSilver* 
_I am liking lipglasses less and less :-/_

 
I hear ya. I used to like them at first, but now I just hate the things. Too sticky, often way too frosty, and I don't like most of the colors.


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 9, 2006)

I will always buy what I like - MAC or not and while I really enjoy MAC I do buy it because its so affordable but not everything is golden they make - I think you need to venture out to try different things - that is how MAC got started - something totally new. 

So I will never ever be loyal to ONE brand no matter how much I like it, its like watching only one channel of TV you know?


----------



## KJam (Mar 9, 2006)

Eyeshadow primer - I love my Urban Decay Primer too much to try MAC's! Also, perfume - I have one signature scent, and it's not MAC.


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 9, 2006)

I buy cheapy ds lip liners and eye liners. But thats it.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 9, 2006)

Mascara. I swear by L'Oreal Voluminous.


----------



## Isis (Mar 9, 2006)

I really only like MAC for the eyeshadows & color selection.  But latelly, I've been incredibly bored (call it uninspired if you like) with it all. I've even gone through my train case and put up all the stuff I don't use for swap including alot of LE items (including all of my backups). I'm only keeping my favorite must-haves.

I'm more into stila, Chanel, & a couple of other lines right now.


----------



## littlemissmagic (Mar 9, 2006)

IMO MAC makes shitty skincare, fragrances and foundations.
Their lipglosses are toooo sticky and more often than most other glosses leave that dreaded "white line." The mascaras are also pretty mediocre.

I prefer Chanel glossimers, Chanel Double Perfection Compact and Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara.


----------



## Brianne (Mar 9, 2006)

Mascara, for sure.  I have great luck with mascara from the drugstore and I can always catch a sale.

I have a few MAC blushes, but I also love NARS.  And while I do like lipglass, Chanel Glossimers are just fabulous.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 9, 2006)

I love makeup so it would be really hard for me to stick within one brands limits!

MAC of course if my favorite, but my traincase is like a mini sephora.  Nars for e/s (nightclubbing is the best! black with gold sparkles), blush, and lipgloss.  Urban decay for e/s, Dior for e/s and lipgloss, Hard Candy for lip gloss, Sugar for eyelashes, Lancome for Juicy tubes.

But MAC will always be my favorite!!


----------



## Tonitra (Mar 9, 2006)

I love MAC for pretty much everything to do with my eyes. Love the colours! 
But I do use Clinique foundation, powder, and mascara. Oh, and Lip Fusion for my lips.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 10, 2006)

I actually really like their skincare. Their Cleanse-Off Oil, Green Gel Cleanser, Studio Moisture Cream, both the eye creams, and their Microfine Refinisher are all great. The only thing they are lacking is a rich moisturiser with SPF15; their light day moisture (whatever it's called) isn't moisturising at all.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hate to admit it, but I am a makeup 'ho...I'll buy anything that catches my eye, no matter what brand it's from...that being said, 85% of my personal collection and professional kit is MAC, but I do have Smashbox, Loreal (their True Match concealers are the bomb!), Make Up For Ever, tarte, NARS and other brands...


----------



## lara (Mar 10, 2006)

Things like liquid liners, mascaras, and anything else that needs to be thrown out every two to three months, I use cheaper brands.

I also find that more and more of my working kit is not MAC, as the brand doesn't really cater for professionals anymore. :/


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 10, 2006)

Always with mascara as I found the few MAC mascaras I tried too goopy. I have used Diorshow loyally for the past few years. Also, couldn't seem to find the right shade of MAC bronzing powder and got recommended NARS Laguna which I love. Other than those 2 items most everything else I own is MAC with a smattering of Stila and UD.


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 10, 2006)

I started off with drug store brands many many years ago and then I started to make more money and I worked at Macys so I was able to buy more high end brands. My first was prescriptives about 8 yrs ago and it's still my favorite foundation.  I found that every brand has a little something that I like.  Some of favorites are smashbox, bobbi brown, and Laura Mercier.  But mac will always be my #1 because of its cool look, quality makeup and wide variety of colors.


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

i dont like MAC foundation so i buy bare essentuals foundation
i really dont like MAC mascara so i buy diorshow mascara
i also like Dior Addict lipgloss... it's so smooth and a lot less sticky than MAC lipglasses (even though I still buy them cuz the colors are just too much to resist)


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Mar 10, 2006)

I love MAC, don't get me wrong but sometimes considering the money I pay for their stuff, some of their products are just not up to scratch. 

The only stuff I buy from mac are their eye products and MSFs. Those are the stuff I consider irreplaceable and unique to their brand (shadesticks and fluidlines to name a few). However their mascaras and foundations aren't great and I find drugstore brands much better and cheaper in that respect.

I'm all for brand loyalty but its impossible to stick with just one brand, especially if the product doesn't work or there are better and cheaper alternatives. I'd love to stick with one brand-it'd make shopping for a new foundation/mascara/lip colour a whole lot less confusing and simpler, but at the end of the day I'm the consumer and if I'm not satisfied with a product then they don't deserve my money-whether its mac or not.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 10, 2006)

wow i must be crazy all i use is mac..face care wise i stray but makeup in general it all works for me..everything is MAC ..i feel weird using other brands..i tried nars and hated it cuz the e/s sucked..


----------



## Glow (Mar 10, 2006)

I use Estee Lauder eyeshadows and lipglosses. And covergirl foundation and NYC concealer (best stuff ever, seriously).
Alongside MAC of course.


----------



## lindseylouike (Mar 10, 2006)

When I started wearing makeup at like 21, I wore a lot of Clinique because they're not super expensive and for a poor college student, the GWPs are nice. Since then, I've branched out, but still stick with Clinique for my toner, eye m/u remover, lipstick, and mascara. I actually used to wonder why people were so MAC exclusive. Since I've tried their eyeshadows/shadesticks/paints and MSFs, I understand why--I love their different finishes. However, I haven't felt the need to make my collection just MAC--I have other brands (Clinique, Smashbox, Hard Candy, BE, Benefit) that I like better for the rest of my face.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 11, 2006)

About 80%+ of my stuff is mac, but a lot is benefit, and i love RMK and i love stila, and someof bobbi browns sutff is nice, as is nars. basically i am a make-up junkie, but if i had to have only one choice i'd pick mac since i like everything from mac, but then it'd be stila/rmk joint since i like everything from both brands too. although i love mac the most! i also use dior quite a bit.

i also have used rimmel, UD, hard candy, virgin vie, no 7, 17, maybelline, l'oreal, almay, astor, lancome, chanel, ysl...


----------



## Sarahj31 (Mar 11, 2006)

I think that if you truly love makeup, you experiment with other brands.  Honestly, even if I was the CEO of MAC, I would still go to Sephora or Nordstroms or wherever makeup was sold.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 11, 2006)

for highlighters, i was one of the biggest hoarders and collectors of MSF's..until I found Smashbox's Softlights Powders...now I am a huge hoarder and collector of THOSE and got rid of every MSF but Stereo Rose.
And I cheat on MAC with a few brushes, because they dont make them.  Once again, with Smashbox.  Most everything else is MAC though, with the occassional BB gel liner and random eyeshadows.


----------



## stripedphoenix (Mar 26, 2006)

Philosophy - skincare and body products (not a big cheat)
Lancome or Dior - mascara (medium cheat)

Otherwise I'm pretty loyal!  Sometimes I use brushes by other companies.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo,
NARS - blushes
Urban Decay - Primer Potion
I'm pretty true otherwise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LN


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 27, 2006)

i don't call it disloyalty, but i rarely buy MAC brushes.  I've been buying Sonia Kashuk brushes from Target because they work as well but cost about 1/3 as much.  Other than that, everything I own is MAC.


----------



## ette (Mar 27, 2006)

not all my makeup is mac, just about 60% is. i hate their mascaras. i love mac but i love other brands too and i don't see a problem with that.


----------



## ellemarie (Mar 27, 2006)

MAC's foundation always makes my skin look dry, so I use Origins for that.  I love my Benefit Badgal mascara, too.  MAC's mascara just doesn't do anything for me.

Skincare?  Forget about it.  I'd never use MAC's.


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 28, 2006)

zzzzz


----------



## ashleigh (Mar 29, 2006)

perfume, foundation, mascara and some lip stuff = non mac


----------



## Eilinoir (Mar 29, 2006)

I only use MAC for eyeshadows/pigments...everything else comes from either Benefit, Prescriptives, NARS, Baby Pink, Kiehl's, LUSH, or Maybelline.

*pat on the back*
Sorry MAC, you're not *that* good (at least not in my books) lol


----------



## mae13 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've only started getting into MAC recently, but I've yet to find a foundation that works for me. All the colors are just too orange or pink on me, and I'm not all that crazy about the textures. I would have thought that one benefit of getting bought out by Estee Lauder would be improved foundation colors and textures (since Clinique, Origins and EL all have some fantastic choices there), but so far...no hits.

A lot of my choices are dictated by my finances at the moment, unfortunately.

I'm mostly there for the eyeshadows (though Annabelled provides a statisfying low-cost alternative), the fluidlines and the lipsticks/glosses (though I still like Rimmel for that as well).

I don't see myself spending twice as much on mascara and pencil liners when there are great cheap options available from Maybelline (mascara) and Annabell/Prestige (liners). If I had the cash, I'd spring for MAC liners, since the textures and colors ARE great, but that's one area I've chosen to cut back on in terms of spending.

As for perfumes...I have deep-seated loyalty to BPAL, and pretty much only BPAL.


----------



## soiler (Mar 29, 2006)

The only things I enjoy from MAC are eyeshadows and lipsticks.  For mascara, good old Maybelline is perfect for me.  Bobbi Brown makes the best brushes.  Bobbi Brown also has great foundation shades for golden/yellow skin.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I really only want MAC e/s.  MAYBE later on I'll check out the fluidline, but I'm not sure.  I've never seen any difference in a cheap mascara vs. expensive mascara, so I won't waste my money on mascara.  The same is true of compact powder.  And I rarely wear foundation.  For the rare occasions I do wear foundation I am happy with my clinique one so I don't break out.  And I rarely wear blush, but the MAC e/s make my skin oilier, so I am worried their blush would do the same, so I'm not buying a MAC blush for that reason.  I rarely wear lip stick & am perfectly happy with my cheapie lip glosses.


----------



## swaly (Mar 31, 2006)

Foundations I generally find for cheaper prices, usually drugstore brands (Maybelline, L'oreal) or on eBay (Tony & Tina's rescue stick for $1.69 most recently), and I find MAC foundations to be ideal only for their color choices, not for their formulas. My most recent experience was with Studio Tech which made my skin feel like it was suffocating, ten seconds after I had put it on.

Also, I've found my absolute HG mascara with Clinique (free samples last me years!) and have never thought to try a MAC one.

My general rule is to mainly shop within the MAC line, especially for lipsticks and eyeshadows and blot powder, but if something catches my eye (usually NARS, or something from Sephora), I'll go for it regardless of brand. Especially stuff with special features like colorless lipliner or glitter mascara that MAC doesn't even make.


----------



## JMKess (Mar 31, 2006)

Fragrances, foundation, blush.

I mean, I love MAC, I just don't love the way that their foundations look on me - just nothing special.  The Armani Foundations that I use are fabulous and while they're pricey, it's worth every penny.
I've always been partial to Nars blush - it all started with my first Orgasm...I love the way that they wear on my skin.

The majority of my makeup is MAC, but I don't think it's the "end-all, be-all" of lines.  And I think they realize it too - I had a MAC MA tell me once that the prep and prime eye was a lousy product and she never used it as a base - she said other lines were better for priming.  I think it's the level of honesty that the MAs give to their customers (at least the level of honesty that I've always gotten) that keeps me coming back to MAC.


----------



## ztatrixie (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not a fan of MAC mascara, some form of maybelline macara is always on sale somewhere so that's what I get. And I use CO Bigelow mentha lip tints a lot too and its great with lipglasses as you get a vanilla-mint taste when you mix the two together.


----------



## MACluv (Apr 1, 2006)

I absolutely love love love MAC, however the only time I am forced to go outside of this great brand is for some select foundations.  Some of the foundations dry out my skin, break me out, or they simply don't have my color.  So sad!  I'm forced to use other brands once in a while for the select coverage that I'm looking for with Estee Lauder and Shisedo


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 1, 2006)

I adore Chanel quadra eyeshadows and lipsticks.  I love the aqualumieres.  I am also using a great Chanel concealor at the moment and love their DPF compact foundation.


----------



## bebs (Apr 1, 2006)

I guess I "cheat" on mac with my foudation, mascara and some skin care by christian dior the foundation and mascara was recomended to me by a mac ma. I love mac and its probley about 90% of my make up, but same thing with everything else if it doesn't work for me I'm not gonna buy it


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JMKess* 
_Fragrances, foundation, blush.

I mean, I love MAC, I just don't love the way that their foundations look on me - just nothing special.  The Armani Foundations that I use are fabulous and while they're pricey, it's worth every penny.
I've always been partial to Nars blush - it all started with my first Orgasm...I love the way that they wear on my skin.

The majority of my makeup is MAC, but I don't think it's the "end-all, be-all" of lines.  And I think they realize it too - I had a MAC MA tell me once that the prep and prime eye was a lousy product and she never used it as a base - she said other lines were better for priming.  I think it's the level of honesty that the MAs give to their customers (at least the level of honesty that I've always gotten) that keeps me coming back to MAC._

 
I have also told customers that P&P Eye (and a few other MAC products) wasn't that good, and recommended other brands...I am not going to try to convince you to use something that I don't think will work well just to make a sale...and JMKess is right...that's what keeps them coming back.


----------



## Auryane (Apr 1, 2006)

Primers, foundations, powders, blushes, lipglosses, mascara. And some liners. To be honest, the only MAC stuff that I really pay attention to are their eyeshadows, pigments, msf's, fluidlines, lipgelees and lustreglass. I find that milani and clinique (of all places) have better lipsticks, milani makes a much cheaper and better blush, I make my own foundation...and UD has a much better eyeshadow primer. Almost any mascara is better than MAC's, though I prefer Bourjois.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I bought a few lancome lip products that i love and  I prefer other brands of mascara but Most of my MAC up is MAC. I rarely stray.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 13, 2007)

Hmmm, I've never felt I had an exclusivity agreement with MAC.  However, if they promo'd all my needed products, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I like their eyeshadows and fluidlines best, so I buy those 99% of the time.  All else, lots of companies have as good, or better, products that I like.


----------



## geeko (Feb 13, 2007)

i did buy a few e/s and blushers from shu uemura...but not much....90% of my stuff's still from MAC


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 13, 2007)

I like MAC but I love Bobbi Brown.  I don't feel bad about buying Bobbi Brown, Nars, Stila, or any other brand of makeup.  It's just makeup and I don't really feel the need to be loyal.  If I like it, I buy it with no regards to who makes it.  That's just how I roll! LOL!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 13, 2007)

the only thing im disloyal with is my skincare (although i am branching into mac's skincare), my cheapo black eye kohls (because i go through them so fast, i'd rather not spend $12.50 when i can buy rimmel for $1.98.) and my foundation. (i use everyday minerals most of the time)


----------



## medusalox (Feb 13, 2007)

Skincare and Fragrance....although I have a MAC perfume and I use some of the skincare line, I prefer other brands. But for cosmetics themselves, I'm MACnogamous.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 13, 2007)

skin care - still haven't found THE ONE
foundation - I use MMU
mascara - drugstore ones work fine for me
perfume - haven't tried them

MSF and pigments are the ones I totally love from MAC. I'm slowly branching into the e/s.. hehehehe


----------



## FrazzledOne (Feb 14, 2007)

MAC is my choice for eyeshadows,occasionally a lipstick,  maybe a blush or two,  mascara and that is about it. Their foundations do nothing for me, personally I think they are horrible, I go to Bobbi Brown for those. At least they sre the same parent company.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 15, 2007)

too much goin on in this thread lol 

anyway i hate mac mascara  BAD GAL FO LYFE BIOTTHCESSS!!! <3

edit - o yEhh skincare too - i've tried mac.. but my skin is not a fan of mac.. my skin <3's la mer but this no job thang isnt really helping lmao


----------



## TM26 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am crazy over MAC, but there are a few products I will splurge on once in awhile and go else where. I love NARS blushes. Imho, NARS has teh best blushes money can buy. I also like some of their lipglosses. I love Dior lipglosses and Diorshow backstage gloss. Reccently I purchased BE foundation and like it much better than MAC's. BE's eye glimmers are nice to. For the most part though I buy MAC


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

All my skincare, mascara, foundation, concealer, loose powder, and sometimes blushes.

I just cannot use MAC foundation, or concealer. They break me out. I have already found a skincare regimine that works great for me, so I don't need to change. I love LM products for foundation and powder. I do use MAC Studio Fix though. I love Cargo Blushes and NARS blushes so I use those as well. And MAC mascaras just suck, end of story.

I do use only MAC shadows, lipglosses, lipsticks, lipliners, eyeliner, MSFs, blushes, brow product, powder foundation, fix+, and brushes. So I think I'm pretty loyal.


----------



## crystalb (Feb 15, 2007)

I love MAC but I buy a lot of other brands as well. I dislike MAC's foundations and concealers since they break me out. So I use Everyday Minerals foundation and blush sometimes. I also love Too Faced, NYX, Urban Decay, and NARS.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 15, 2007)

*I love MAC (or I wouldn't be on here..right?), but there are some things they don't do quite as well as others (as in every line...they all have their ups and downs)...I don't use their brow products, or their mascara, or ANY of their skincare line (I go Spa professional for SC).*

*I love Givency Eye Fly mascara.  And even though I do like some of MAC's blushers, I think NARS makes a damn good product. I also like NARS' duo e/s, and the cream e/s.*

*MAC foundation...eh...I'm not truly impressed with their Select SPF (which is the only fluid foundation I've tried from them), although years ago I did try their ST or SF (not sure which one), and liked it...I think I was most impressed with the portability factor, as at that time ('98) products like that were just beginning to graze the market...*

*Anyway, babbling here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'd like to try some of the BECCA foundations and powders...The only thing is that the Sephora near me doesn't carry them, and there are so many shades on the website, I don't know which would be the best!*

*Other than that, I think MAC has the best eyshadows hands down...and I like their always new collections...and Beauty Powders...uhhhh among my favorite things MAC releases!!*


----------



## Jennybabes (Feb 15, 2007)

I love MAC, and I use a lot of MAC, but I also really love Guerlain foundation and finds that it suits my skin well.  So I tend to be disloyal in that way.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 15, 2007)

all the time, because i work for a company that views MAC as competition hehe.

but, i've never been a fan of MAC's skincare, mascaras, or foundations or concealers (as all of them broke me out!)

I've also never been fond of their fragrances, and I prefer NARS blush over MAC, and OPI nail polish over MAC.


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm mostly "loyal" to their eyeshadows - just rarely feel a need to check out other brands because Ithink Mac has the best selection and the best quality, though I've picked up some Milani or WnW based on MUA raves.  Also since I keep my eyeshadows in palettes it's just easier to stick to mostly one brand.  I'm fairly loyal to their lipsticks and lig glosses too, but I would buy something else that appealed to me without hesitation.

Not loyal at all on skincare or mascara.  And surprisingly enough, I somehow have NO Mac blushes - somehow they just never called to me when I saw them at the counter.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2007)

i buy loreal or covergirl mascara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i cant stand mac mascara, i have tried it.

also... i don't use their skincare- i can buy better or comparable products for less than $10 at drug stores.

and fragrance... i normally only own 1-2 perfumes, and i have never tried a mac one.


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 23, 2007)

I use drug store mascara. My lashes are so long anyway, i don't need the "best." Everything else is MAC....well, actually a couple brushes are Clinque.


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 

 
_I don't think there's any "disloyalty" issue, I pay my hard-earned $ for the best product available to me or that I can afford at any particular time.  When MAC fails (and yes, they *DO*) ... they don't get my $.

I don't have blinders on, I don't think MAC products or MAC the company are perfect (all this LE this LE that crap is starting to really bug me big time; also, MAC is a Canadian company, born and bred.  Yet they almost always have free shipping for orders over $75 in the USA, but Canadians must ALWAYS pay shipping.)

I buy a lot of Clinique.  Some Clinique sucks and I don't feel bad about thinking it does, and I've even told them so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish brands like Bobbi Brown, Nars, Stila, Armani, etc. were more easily accessible in Canada because I have a feeling I would buy a LOT of them!

If a product isn't up to snuff, it really doesn't matter whose logo is on the package or how "cute" it may look, it still sucks.

I think what you need to keep in mind is if you are using lipstick that doesn't look good on you but you are using it anyway because it's "MAC" ... you are still wearing lipstick that doesn't look good on you, yanno?

Try not to get too carried away with this "brand loyalty" stuff because ... are THEY loyal to you?  When they just raised the prices again?  When they let everyone go apeshit over Luella knowing full well it was going to be sold on the website in a matter of days??

MAC is just a part of the big Estee Lauder conglomerate, just like Clinique is (for example).  They are there to rake in millions of dollars for the company, and you work hard for those dollars, so spend them wisely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly.  I can't wear MAC foundation--they don't make a color light enough for me, so I don't feel guilty when I buy from another brand.  If my face isn't 100% MAC, that's ok.


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, so MAC has the perfect packaging. Sophisticated, modern, compact, classic. That doesn't mean it's the perfect make up line!
Come on, girl!! Wake up!! Although MAC has some very nice products, not everything they have is gold. Some products you can get from other make up lines for the same or sometimes better quality. 
Personally I think the foundation isn't that good. Good coverage, but it sucks for pictures. It doesn't look as natural as other foundations.

And this whole "loyalty" that people think they have towards MAC, what's up with that?? It shouldn't be a about the brand, it should be about how the make up looks, how you feel about yourself, and the quality.

Kevyn Aucoin would be rolling on his grave if he saw this post.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 1, 2007)

* MASCARA = i like lancome better
* CONCELEAR= benefit and lancome


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I cheat on MAC with Urban Decay all the time. And NARS. AND Make Up Forever. Boy, I'm such a makeup tramp!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

I love high SPF(25+) liquid foundation from Revlon, I'd tried MAC foundation and it didn't impress me much. NARS has some great blushes(the only blushes I will buy are NARS & MAC) Also there are some decent d/s mascara work better than MAC's... other than that, I am a big fan of MAC, crazy about their creative color selections. I am addicted to what's really good there.


----------



## m4dswine (Mar 2, 2007)

I have just bought Benefit Bad Gal Mascara, because my MAC one has died and I can't get to a counter for another month. 
The only other thing I have which is non MAC is my eyebrow gel, and tbh, I'm not paying more than £2 for something to set my eyebrows in shape, so a cheap clear mascara is perfect for me.

Since Chanel disconned the palest shade in their powder foundation a few years ago its been a struggle to find foundation with the right colour and texture. I think i have finally found it in Select, which I grow more impressed with by the day. 

I don't use MAC skincare, but I don't see that as disloyalty. MAC are a cosmetics company first and foremost, not a skincare company. I only use natural skincare anyway, so that does rule MAC out for me. 

Its not bad though. I love MAC, I think its by far the best brand out there for what I want, which is strong, no holds barred colours with high colour pay off and longevity. I think if you are into more neutral colours then there are more options available. 

I think I have got everything I need from MAC though, unless new pigments and colours come out that appeal to me. I have a good set of purples, a great set of greens, some neutrals and a silver/grey/black collection. I have lippies to meet every situation, and most of them I have got B2M.


----------



## bebs (Mar 4, 2007)

I found that I love mac pigments more then their eyeshadows and sold all those off or just used them up.. I have a love hate realtionship with the msf's but the natural ones I love with all my heart other then that... I got to go back to mac for lipsticks and lipglass cause no body has all macs colours

and mac for brushes

if I want natural I go to stila for brown mascara and eyeshadows.. not much more and so much more product, it is the best imo 

for black mascara its dior show all the way.. 

and basics for my face are benefit they make the best quick fixes and dude they just rock my world 

ud .. for eyeliner with macs carbon over it.. the best it stays on all day and have gone surfing with it on and it only sumdges a little bit once its set

nars for blush, cream eyeshadows battle for a place in my heart over macs paints. and nars has the best hands down lipliners 

and cargo's beach blushes are to die for. 

some of WnW is really good, surprise. I'm a big make up whore now I guess... oh well better then just getting one brand and not getting the best for my money.


----------



## dreaeluna (Mar 5, 2007)

MAC mascara I don't like, Full & Soft Maybeline works for me. Most MUA's tell me they don't like the mascara either


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

I cheat on MAC more than I'm loyal. lol. I'm not really as partial to it as most people on here. Except when it comes to lipstick.

I don't think I'll ever cheat on MAC with a different brand lipstick again. lol


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 18, 2007)

What's funny is that before I joined this site, I wanted to try all MAC stuff, but the more I read, the more I'm flipping back/forth from this site and Sephora to check out all the other brands people are using...hee-hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use MAC foundation/concealer/powder b/c it's the best next step up for me from d/s products---and the SFF is a better match and consistency for me than Clinique's superbalanced. I am definitely open to going even higher end for this if need be (maybe Prescriptives?).

Since I have only just begun to enter the darkside of m/u junky-ism I don't have a lot of stuff yet, but I already know I won't be purchasing MAC mascaras (thanx 2 all of you!!). While I just can't justify spending more than $4 (Maybelline G/L Blackest Black and Clear) on something I throw out every 3 mos, I am totally eyeing the DiorShow Black. Perhaps one day I'll splurge and try it.

The only other time I plan on patronizing MAC is for e/s and piggies, oh and l/g. I am looking into Nars for lipsticks and blush. And UD for PP for sure, but who knows what else yet...

Rimmel gets my cash for liners--no more NYC, I cannot stand sharpening those suckers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always have to put them in the freezer first. It's a pain.

Oh yeah, for brushes--right now Sonia Kashuk (so soft!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Sephora take my $$.

Nails-OPI only!!

Fragrance-whatever I get as a gift from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes ma'am I'm a m/u 'ho in training


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 18, 2007)

After finally finding a mac foundation that doesn't break me out, I am at around 80% mac only (if that makes sense)
I use Chanel Mascara, UDPP, some Chanel LG, and that's it. I sold all my clinique, and all other brands because it was just disappointing, and also because clinique is so much more expensive than MAC here. Oh and I absolutely LOVE LM TM, which is another HG of mine. But other than those few products the rest I use is MAC.


----------



## pixi (Mar 19, 2007)

i love the deluxe UD e/s so i sometimes use them. i use a rimmel concealer but when i finish that i'm going to buy a MAC one.

hmm, generally i am pretty 'loyal' to mac, but that's just because i like their products the best not because i feel i have to.

ooh i am obsessed with lancome artliner for liquid liner though. its amazing. i am scared to try the mac liquid liner because i don't think it'll be as good.


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 26, 2007)

I Use I.d. Bare Minerals Its The Only Foundation That Does Not Make My Face Feel Super Oily! I Also Use Bad Gal Lash Its The Best I Tried Diorshow But Its Is Nothing Compared To Badgal! Diorshow Is Too Clumpy And Dry! Eeewww!


----------



## x__methodacting (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm disloyal to MAC for Bare Escentuals... I'm NEVER wearing any other foundation!


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 26, 2007)

I use L'Oreal Le Kohl e/l just b/c it's so cheap & works incredibly well. I also use & love Maybelline mascara b/c it's cheap. Skincare I use Proactiv or drugstore stuff & my e/s base is UD b/c nothing else works so well....I love MAC & for the most part stick to their stuff, but I do have to "cheat" every now an again


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm disloyal when it comes to mascara.  I hate MAC mascara, it clumps up and looks terrible on me.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 27, 2007)

i am disloyal to mac in brushes and some lippies. 
i actually buy brushes that are not from mac, but the lippies are all lancome i steal from my mommy.


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 27, 2007)

For years I am only a MAC user but since the Barbie Loves MAC collection, I officially becomes a MAC addict. But at the same time,I like buying other cosmetics brands in nice packaging and those which is not available in my country.

Here is the list of non-mac brands:

Concealer - bodyshop
Mascara - oops..forget the brand (oh yeah.its Mavala)
Some lipsticks/lipglass/eye shadow/highlight powder- Etude house,crystal dew,missha (all from Korea) & Dior
2-way cake - Insist (Japan)
Loose powder - Itsskin (Korea)
Brushes - Guerlain / Pucci LE

Yup that's about all


----------



## karinaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Im disloyal to mac when it comes to mascara.  badgal lash is my HG.  I am also disloyal to mac when I use Smashbox photofinish primer.  and bare escentuals foundation.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 27, 2007)

I absolutely love MAC e/s, lipsticks, and lipglosses. I only have a couple lip products that aren't MAC, and that was before I ever got into the brand. As for eyeshadows, I have tons of Urban Decay and Too Faced shadows, but I started getting tired of them and ventured off to MAC for a little bit. When the MAC store opened and I was able to buy the pallets, I went totally ballistic! From then on I vowed to stick to only MAC shadows because of the decent price, ease of a pan, b2m, and I was sick and tired of having dupes of from another brand. I figured if I just stick to one brand, it'll be easier for me to remember what I have. I'll buy e/s from another brand if it's a totally unique shade that I have to have. As far as other stuff, no MAC. I use just drugstore cleansers and wipes, and for my skincare, I'll use Shiseido or Lancome. I have a few Smashbox products like the primer and whatnot. As far as foundation goes, I use mineral makeup. And for brushes, I don't have a single MAC brush... yet. I have a few Smashbox and Urban Decay.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

I love Clinique foundations and concealers. The eyeshadow is just not pigmented enough for me. 
I also love Clinique's kohl shaper eyeliners. OMG these are so easy to use!


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 27, 2007)

I love MAC but am always disloyal when it comes to foundation (MAC foundation breaks me out) and mascara - in which case I buy Dior (my other love).  For lipsticks, although MAC has a lot more choices in fun/creative colors, my lipstick love is still with Dior (even though I have a lot of MAC lippies).  Other than that, unless I am desparately looking for a particular shade/item that I can't find at MAC, I stick to MAC for all other makeup items/accessories


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 29, 2007)

mascaras! i never buy mac mascaras anymore after my zoomlash clumped and dried out like crazy!


----------



## afterglow (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to love MAC so much, but lately I've been going through a fall out with it.  I used to wear everything MAC... concealer, foundation, powder, blush, eyeshadow, mascara, eyeliner, lipglass, lipstick.  Everything!  Now I only wear their Loose Blot Powder, fluidline, occasionally blush, and occasionally eyeshadow, but _always_ lipstick.  I've come to admit that I just simply can't find the right shade of concealer/foundation, that their mascara sucks, and their blush isn't that pigmented.  I just can't seem to love it as much as I did before... I've been having multiple affairs with other brands!  Although, I seriously love MAC lipstick.  It's perfect.  What other brand has a full range of colours and finishes you can try on before you buy, and is cheaper?  None!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 30, 2007)

I always check MAC first for all my cosmetic needs. However, I do use Rimmel Liquid Eyeliner, drugstore brand translucent powder, a few Milani shadows, Chanel mascara, and depending on my mood MAC or non-MAC nail color.


----------



## amietron (Jul 1, 2007)

MAC - eye shadows, liners, blushers, lipstick, lip gloss, foundation 
Dior - eye shadows, mascara 
Cle de Peau - loose face powder 
Bare Escentuals - Bare Minerals foundation 
Urban Decay - Primer Potion
Philosophy - lip gloss, facial cleanser, moisturizer 
Korres - eye cream 
Lancome - makeup remover 

I usually stick to one product if I like it, so while I like MAC cosmetics, I don't think I would switch to their skincare lines because I think other brands are stronger in that department.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 1, 2007)

The only Non-Mac I use -

Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion
L'Oreal True Match Liquid Foundation (used as an undereye/cheekbone highlight in drag applications)
Trader Joe's or Burts Bees Clear Lip Balm as a lip base (and top coat if I'm not using gloss)

And wax to cover eyebrows


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not really "loyal" to just one brand..more like 3.
My foundation and most other face products are BE.  My eyeshadow is MAC and BE.  My eyeliner is BE, MAC, or Clinique.  I use Diorshow or Clinique Mascara.  I have very few lippies, but they are all MAC.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 1, 2007)

im pretty loyval to MAC. however if i see something i like from a different brand ill pick it up. ive been eyeing some NARS blushes b/c i dislike MAC's blushes. im just afraid of blush though.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 1, 2007)

I may have already replied to this post but that's when I was only using UDPP and Maybelline mascara as my non-MAC items just b/c they work so much better than their MAC counterparts.  And now for my birthday I treated myself to Cargo, just cuz everyone raves about their blushes (and I can't afford Nars, which is the other raved-about line).  Just got Echo Beach and Coral Beach and so far LOVE Echo! =D  I think I'm going to be getting a few more of them... but not too many, since I can't get them into my blush pans!


----------



## a_star (Jul 31, 2008)

Almost all of my make-up is MAC apart from the mascara's and fragrance.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't consider myself to have loyalty to one brand, more like three: MAC, UD, and then Lancome. I LOVE Lancome's lipsticks, however many of them go too frosty on me. I love UD's Deluxe shadows and eyeliners, and for pencil eyeliners I stick with the 24/7 ones. Glitter liners too...you get so much product for the $18 of an UD liner, and MAC doesn't always have some. 

I definitely second the Zoomlash hate. I have a tube of it and I only got it since a) it was at the CCO, and b) it was a blue shade. For mascara I am loyal to Avon or Clinique, however Defencils works good in a pinch.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 31, 2008)

Again Mascara, I have tried two of MAC's mascara and really want a fan. Lancome mascaras are 1000 times more amazing.
Also Eye primer, Prep + Prime eye sucks, UDPP forever.

I consider myself an equal opportunity makeup user and althoug my collection is largely MAC I also include, Lancome, Inglot, Chanel, Dior, The Makeup Store, Maybelline, Loreal, Nars and Stila.


----------



## Sarajane927 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm disloyal to MAC when it comes to foundation, because most of theirs break me out.  I will have to try their new mineral stuff soon though.

Also, I prefer Bobbi Brown's gel ink eyeliners over Fluidlines, because FLs are too liquidy for my taste.  I find they're so smooth and glide-y (new word) that I make more mistakes with them.  I also don't think they last as long BB's.
Other than that, I'm a total MAC girl- eyeshadow, blush, highlighters, lip products, even fragrance (Hue: Turquatic is my HG!).


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 1, 2008)

A year or so ago I was happy to buy any high end cosmetics brand. I was using MAC, Dior, Lancome, Benefit, UD etc. But now I really really can't do it, there is just this huge mental block on shopping anywhere but MAC usually. Makes me a bit of a MAC snob which I don't like because I'm sure there's are fabulous products out their not made by MAC that I'm missing out on. My whole face everyday is all MAC 6 days out of 7.

The only thing I sometimes tend to stray away from MAC for is mascara. Until MAC brought out Plushlash I really hated MAC mascara. I much preferred Diorshow and pretty much the whole Lancome range. I still do think Lancome mascaras are amazing though. <3 That won't change!


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 1, 2008)

I own a ton of MAC blushes, but I find myself reaching for NARS lately instead.  Especially Nico and Torrid.  Mascara's always an issue with me, I've never really cared for any of the MAC mascaras, but I haven't found my HG yet after years of trying everything.  

Other than that, pretty much everything else is MAC.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 1, 2008)

Concealer! Mac concealers do NOTHING for me. I rely on MUFE Full cover concealer and nothing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sometimes MUFE Face and Body foundation instead of MAC's MSFN as well...

And I hate MAC mascaras... They're scented or SOMETHING, which irritates my eyes the moment I try to put it on- and they smudge, so I stick to my Blinc Kiss Me mascara


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 22, 2008)

I have cheated on MAC with 
Nars - blush and lip stuff
Urban Decay - primer and glitter /eye liners
Bit of Guerlain - bronzer, lip stuff

and im totally disloyal when it comes to skincare and mascara.  Dermalogica and Dior all the way!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to use Urban Decay almost exclusively before I discovered MAC. Primer potion, eyeshadows, liquid liner (LOVE their heavy metals)... I used to use Diorshow before I tried Plushlash. I have brushes from alllll over.. I dunno, I use whatever works for me at the time. Right now that happens to be MAC.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm disloyal to mac when it comes to mascaras and eye liner!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 22, 2008)

Ummm... I don't like being disloyal to MAC... but there are some times when its like.. why not?!?  If I see brands on sale.. colours that MAC doesn't have I will get it.  Or even colours that are comparable to MACs like lip pencils and small things like that and are cheaper i will definately buy the non-MAC item.
But there are staples that HAVE to be MAC.. like:

Foundation - Studio fix Powder.. my ultimate number one Mac purchase.  Though I will be getting the MUFE HD foundation but I will always set with the Studio Fix Powder.

Brush Cleanser - really works and conditions the brushes.
Ummmmm.. oh.. the lip refinisher with the one side exfoliator and the other a conditioner.. HELLO!  has done wonders for my lips.

That's all i can think of for now!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Oct 22, 2008)

For color, I am now sticking with MAC.

Fragrances... I have way too many of a huge variety of brands
Skin care... Mary Kay
foundation... Clinique
powder... Mary Kay
mascara... Maybelline 

I have a lot of stuff in other brands, but with new purchases, I'd say I'm 95% loyal to my MAC.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 23, 2008)

Although I love MAC, I'm disloyal to it with every product I use. Mostly I use MAC's eyeshadows, blushes and pigments and sometimes lipglass but most of the makeup I wear isn't MAC.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 23, 2008)

I love MAC too but I have to be realistic that not every product they come out with is going to be amazing. I am disloyal with:

- Nail Polishes - usually prefer Essie
- Brushes - I like most MAC brushes but I also add Sonia Kashuk and Chanel
- Blush - Orgasm by Nars is a must-have
- UD 24/7 liners I use occasionally. 

Other than that, I kid you not, my entire collection is MAC. I usually buy MAC b/c I know I can trust the quality, something that's not always true with many other brands.


----------



## tripwirechick (Oct 23, 2008)

My only non-MAC items are my nailpolishes. OPI and China Glaze all the way!!


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Oct 23, 2008)

This loyalty/disloyaty thing I keep hearing rings of compulsive behaviour.  I'm not loyal to any brand, I don't think a perfect brand exists.  MAC does have some lovely items, but not everything they market is great or up to the latest makeup technology. 

I only consider their Veluxe and Matte2 shadows to excel, the rest of their pressed shadows are just OK and have fallen behind the current pigment and texture technology. 

Their foundation colour range is good, but there are no options for the very fair skinned. That doesn't sound very pro to me, yet this is the image they want to convey.

All their concealers crease on me at various degrees.

Mascaras are mostly blah to bad, except for 1 or 2

Pots are amazing as are the paints but the ranges are small and texture finishes are extremely limited.

Their gel liners is under pigmented.

Their lipstick collection is good and they have one of the best red collection on the market giving options for all tones of reds.

I love the concept of MAC, ie a MAKEUP specialist within a dept store, rather than SKINCARE and that was at the time a breath of fresh air (and still is). I love their simple and sleek packaging and their brushes are good to excellent. It's a fun line with lots of options which has managed to capture and x and y generation by their wallet.  Kudos to them.  But I like to shop for the best products, not for the best gimmick.

Also, I have encountred too many MAC sales staff with a superior attitude which just grates on me. Maybe it's just a EU/AU thing, not sure about US.  But I'm tiring of it.


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Oct 23, 2008)

This loyalty/disloyaty thing I keep hearing rings of compulsive behaviour. I'm not loyal to any brand, I don't think a perfect brand exists. MAC does have some lovely items, but not everything they market is great or up to the latest makeup technology. 

I only consider their Veluxe and Matte2 shadows to excel, the rest of their pressed shadows are just OK and have fallen behind the current pigment and texture technology. 

Their foundation colour range is good, but there are no options for the very fair skinned. That doesn't sound very pro to me, yet this is the image they want to convey.

All their concealers crease on me at various degrees.

Mascaras are mostly blah to bad, except for 1 or 2

Pots are amazing as are the paints but the ranges are small and texture finishes are extremely limited.

Their gel liners is under pigmented.

Their lipstick collection is good and they have one of the best red collection on the market giving options for all tones of reds.

I love the concept of MAC, ie a MAKEUP specialist within a dept store, rather than SKINCARE and that was at the time a breath of fresh air (and still is). I love their simple and sleek packaging and their brushes are good to excellent. It's a fun line with lots of options which has managed to capture and x and y generation by their wallet. Kudos to them. But I like to shop for the best products, not for the best gimmick.

Also, I have encountred too many MAC sales staff with a superior attitude which just grates on me. Maybe it's just a EU/AU thing, not sure about US. But I'm tiring of it.


----------



## vkk013 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lots of time. I love that other brands have cutesy packaging. I'm a sucker for all the cuteness and clean of Japanese cosmetics.


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 25, 2008)

i only use mac's foudation, concealer and powder thats it i get eveything else for cheaper at the drugstore even my brushes they work go for me


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 25, 2008)

Most of my collection is MAC, because where I live it's the best brand available for the price (in my opinion). However, I have no problem using other brands, as long as it's good quality. When I go abroad I usually buy stuff from brands that aren't available in my country, such as Stila, Milani, NYX, Revlon etc.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha, I just started to get into MAC's skincare line so if anything I'm becoming _more_ loyal than not!  I've stuck to them because, like Karen_B, I think it's the best bang for the buck.  And I know I can get obsessive over other brands so I try to blind myself to them.  I have gotten a few things - CARGO blushes, UDPP - but I mainly stick to MAC.

The only thing I consistently stay away from is their mascara.  Maybelline all the way.  And I'm going to start avoiding their nailpolish.  For some reason the formula becomes more chippy after about a year. =T  LOVE my OPI's!


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't use skincare, mascara and foundation from MAC.  Everything else I use is MAC.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2008)

well i don't liek to think of it being dis-loyal but i hate using the skin care stuff - fix + is ok but don't really know what it does! i use maybelline foundation and mascaras and i always use clarins skin stuff and la therapie whihc is nothing short of amazing.

i also have a fair few nails inc polishes, bourjous lip sticks and virgin vie bronzer


----------



## red (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm disloyal to Mac when it repackages the same old thing and calls it something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





after a while, these collections are beginning to all look the same ....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm disloyal when it comes to primers. Pretty much all MAC primers suck. 

Nail polishes, I prefer China glaze. 

I used to be die hard for Zoom Lash and the lash primer, but I'm finding that I like Too Faced Lash Injection much better. I also want to try the lash primer from Shiseido.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think of it as being disloyal...we all can buy what we like from whatever company makes it!!


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 26, 2008)

I totally agree with Femmefroufrou - I am not loyal to MAC in the slightest - I love them as a brand but I buy each and every product on its own individual merits.

Sure it was MAC that first got me really into make-up as an ongoing hobby but the more I learn about make-up the more I explore other brands where their textures and pigmentation or sometimes superior.

Both Bobbi Brown pot rouges and Stila Convertible Colours are so much better than MAC blushcremes (and I wear them on my lips) in my opinion.

Nars powder blushes are much better than MAC powder blushes.

MAC mascaras are horrible!

Nothing in the prep + prime range has worked for me.

Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners certainly give MAC fluidlines a run for their money.

I prefer Shimmerbricks to MSFs.

I adore many of MACs eyeshadows but Stila also make some amazing eyeshadows that are so buttery and pigmented - Kitten, Cloud and La Douce are amazing!

MAC pigments take some beating though I have to admit and they do bring out the most amazing LE collections - I think this is what keeps me as a MAC fan - every month there will be at least one new and unique product that is an absolute "must have" - I am currently looking forward to gettimg my hands on Pomposity lipstick!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 26, 2008)

I honestly only wear MAC. I normally keep to the neutral colors for lips my staple is Viva Glam V lipglass and beurre liner. The select 15 foundation is the only one that doesn't break me out that bad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

I cheat across the board except for Lipsticks...I like various brands and switch up a lot on everything else...I use MAC brushes mainly but have quite a few LM and others mixed in too that I love. 
I'm only loyal to my dh


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually buy MAC. The exceptions are my mascara(always Lancome), My foundadtion(fell in love with Dior but its expensive so i might switch to mac), Concealer(lancome), Bronzer(estee lauder) and my brushes are just random. I only have MAC ones cause I got a set at the CCO for cheap...


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

MAC has basically got me wrapped around its sleek black packaged finger.  I'm a total sucker, I'll admit it.  B2M has got to be the smoothest marketing ploy ever! Over the past year my collection has slowly become pretty much all MAC.  Here are my current exceptions:

Everyday Mineral Foundation (on most days, other days I'll use Select SPF)
Urban Decay eyeshadows amongst all the MAC lol.
Eye Primer (either UDPP or TFSI)
Brows - I use Benefit's Brow Zing - why oh why MAC can't you make a tinted brow wax in pot or pan form?!
Blush - I use MAC a lot but I try to rotate my Smashbox blushes too since they are AMAZING.


----------



## monarav33 (Oct 30, 2008)

mascara, liner and lips...i've tried mac mascara and im not a fan of it just cuz it made my lashes fall out. liner....i tend to steer towards the other direction too because i feel like paying 16 dollars for a lip liner is outta control...and CERTAIN lip glosses and so forth i steer the other way to the drugstore brands. there are equivalents out there and i learned that when i use an expensive lipstick sometimes clients tend to use it without asking which means they end up keeping it for sanitary issues.


----------



## tigerli17 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I only really use MAC eye and lip stuff, with exception to a few blushes and nail lacquers. 

Foundation and concealer is L'Oreal (although I have just caved and bought Moistureblend foundation the other day as the new L'Oreal makes me break out...), mascara is Rimmel, lip liner is Boots No 7 and my brushes I bought when I did a course in MU at London College of Fashion (with the exception of my 182). My primer is Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Mattifying Moisteriser and false lashes are usually cheapie drugstore ones. I also have quite a few Urban Decay bits and pieces which I really love using too like my Ammo Box.

On the whole though at least 90% of my MU case is MAC so can hardly be accused of being disloyal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite open to new things though and always check the other brands for new stuff, Revlon especially. MAC just always seem to hold my attention though with new collections each month and there's usually at least one really beautiful item I just have to have in each one.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 30, 2008)

Right now most of my stuff is MAC but there are a few thing I choose over MAC. Rimmel Loose Powder has been a stable for my since high school, right now I do have Loose Plot Powder but Rimmel is as good and cheaper. When in comes to eyeliner pens I prefer Gosh, they are good in qaulity and again much cheeper. I also have never had a single MAC mascara (I usually use Maybelline or Maxfactor) or a MAC nailpolish (I love Zoya, OPI and Rimmel).


----------



## MACForME (Oct 30, 2008)

As a member of BeautyFix.com, I get fun stuff to try 4x a year, most recently got Noc-Out Cover Up by Red Point (Redpoint) and frankly, I like it ALOT. 

*My brushes are Crown mostly, with some MAC in there. I do love Crown ALOT more. Some of my MAC brushes have come apart over time and I don't abuse them! 

*Nail products are O.P.I etc. MAC's nailpolishes seemed to be super streaky on me and if i try to build them up, they seem to build up thickly. Yuck.

*Smashbox Photo Finish Light OR Sue Devitt Primer over MAC because MAC makes my face break out like crazy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 30, 2008)

well, I don't know if I'm loyal or disloyal. I mean MAC is a line of make up not a person, so it's not like I have to commit to it :/

Now, most of my makeup is MAC, because the price is good for the quality I get. I have many MAC eyeshadows, pigments, paint pots, lipstick and lipglosses, plus a few blushes (ever since they released their mineralize blush and beauty powder blush)

The only things MAC that I don't like are their skin care, foundation (for these two I go to pricier brands), mascara (Cover Girl is good enough for me) and nail products (OPI all the way).


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 30, 2008)

I have never been a fan of MAC mascara , I love Loreal , Cover Girl and Maybelline 
For my Nails I always use OPI ,Essie or Orlay
and I rarely use setting powder so I buy Janes Transluscnet powder , work fine for me and the money I save I spend on MAC eye shadow or lip glass


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 30, 2008)

I use whatever happens to catch my eye that I can afford and get my hands on. Sure, I end up with a LOT of MAC (Thanks Clearance Bin!), but I don't see using other brands as being "disloyal". I think brand loyalty is rather silly and limiting.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2008)

I would say I'm reasonably loyal to MAC, not that it really matters. I enjoy using their products and if I feel a MAC product is one of the best on the market then yes I'll buy it. I would be true to say about 95% of the makeup I own is MAC.

However I've never been overly crazy about MAC mascaras, apart from Plush Lash. Lancome has definitely the best overall range in my opinion, I also like Diorshow a lot.

Never used MAC skincare. I've tried a lot of brands, now I'm an Elemis girl and I'm staying that way. Love that stuff!

And I'm the same with the nail lacquers as most other people are. I have about 4 shades but I think they're way too pricey at £8. I'd rather have a Rimmel one for £1.50 as I only paint my toenails - have gels on my fingers.


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 2, 2008)

they should do something on the skincare


----------



## banjobama (Nov 2, 2008)

I only get something at MAC that I can't get anywhere else. Like Fix+, MSFs, and some eyeshadows. Personally I agree with the person on the first page of this thread (who posted like two years ago lol) who said, is MAC loyal to us? Of course not. They exist to make money only. Plus once something is on your face and it looks good, who cares what brand it is?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't use MAC foundation because my skin is sensitive and I don't want it to break out. I love lipglosses so I buy a gloss when I like it and don't care which brand it is. I am very loyal when it comes to e/s because I like the refillable pro palettes. I love MAC blushes but I will try one NARS blush, soon.


----------



## Cosmetique123 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have probably about 200 other eyeshadows than MAC but i find my self not using them at all. MAC simply has every color imaginable. I used to use Bare Minerals Foundation but now I have switched to MAC studio tech for more coverage. I love it! I still use BE warm as my bronzer because for me it is the perfect color to contour my face. I use Cle de Peau (spelling?) as my undereye concealer and to hide any other imperfections. I use Dior Show Mascara because it gives me tons of volume. I use Bare Minerals Mineral Veil as a setting powder over my foundation. So basically when it comes to color,I'm all MAC!


----------



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't really say I'm being "disloyal" to MAC. It's just a cosmetics brand! I use products from a lot of other brands. I still love MAC but I think it would be so boring to just own all MAC. A lot of other companies make things that are 10x better than some of the things MAC has put out.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm always disloyal to MAC lol.. Most of my stuff is MAC but I've decided to branch out and try Nars, YSL, Dior, MUFE, ect... And I found that I love the texture of Diors e/s much more, and YSL has much better lip products... MAC isn't the best there is, people just assume as much because they are talked about much more than other brands... Mostly because they bring out new collections so often and because their colour choice is large.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 2, 2009)

Skincare is the main thing I avoid MAC for. D:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't use MAC skincare or foundations. My skin is too sensitive for most of their foundations and they're generally not light enough for me to even bother trying.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm totally disloyal when I'm on MAC overload.  Sometimes I just have enough with the LE must buy now feeling that I wander over and look at more permanent fixtures of other brands.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm "disloyal" when my cash flow doesn't allow me to buy all MAC or when I find a better product. I use L'Oreals Lineur Intense because it's cheaper and works wonders. I also buy Ardell lashes as opposed to MACs because I think they're better and cheaper.

Although I love MAC, it isn't always the best and sometimes I can find better products elsewhere. I love Too Faced, Milani and L'Oreal as well.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm disloyal for mascara.  (MAC's mascara sucks & drugstore mascara is SO much better.)  I'm disloyal for skincare products with the exception of MAC's primer, and I purchase lip glosses from other lines.  I still like the Lipgelees, but I prefer for my gloss to have flavor/smell.


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm disloyal when it comes to mascara (I love Chanel Inimitable and Exceptionnel, but I will try Macs sometimes...), MF (Bare Minerals) and eyeshadowbase (Urban Decay). Also I didn't even try Macs Skin Care, I'm happy with what I have (and it's so much cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 5, 2009)

Skin care. Definitely. Skin care and mascaras. And my free lancing kit. I feel that MAC doesn't really hold up for high traffic areas, so I use products from Kryolan and Ben Nye. Seriously, you can swim in those products.

But for me, MAC is the only thing that will touch my eyes and lips. <3


----------



## cno64 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_I buy from other brands too when I can't find what I'm looking for at MAC. It does'nt really bother me._

 
Same here. 
I look first at MAC, but sometimes they simply don't offer what I'm looking for.
A recent example:
I've discovered that I really like lip stains, and MAC doesn't usually offer those.
So I buy my lip stains from Urban Decay, Revlon and Stila.
As I stated before, I look first at MAC, but there have been times when I've had to buy elsewhere to get what I wanted, and I don't feel bad about it.
As long as it's a non animal-testing brand, I'll cheerfully buy non-MAC if necessary.
I'd prefer to buy MAC, but sometimes a woman's just gotta do what a woman's gotta do ...


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 5, 2009)

i do not feel a loyalty to mac though i do love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i buy other brands when i can find something i like and think it is a good value. to be honest i really really like their eyeshadows but thats about it and i think it is mostly because of the range of colors they have. i will buy other mac products if something else catches my eye (i have a lot of their lip stuff, for example) and i do like the company, but i am only loyal to my family, boyfriend and friends


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 5, 2009)

Just foundation.=/


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 8, 2009)

I go to MAC for their color products-but skin care (except foundation) and eyeliners I don't.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

I am disloyal to them when it comes to face powders, eyeshadow primer, and mascara.

Face Powder: I'm had been pretty content with drugstore brands. I had been using the NYC Translucent powder in the compact for years with no problems. I have to cheap out somewhere in order to afford all the other MAC goodies that got me drooling over! I'm considering though giving either the blot powder or the new Prep N Prime powder that's coming out a shot.

Eyeshadow Primer: I am currently using UDPP. I have a ton of it left still and this stuff takes forever to use up. I had store credit at Sephora and wanted to spend it and needed an eyeshadow primer so I got it. It works well, can't say that I love it though. I do like that it goes on translucent though unlike the Paint Pots (which are lovely and I will be possibly purchasing later on). I just don't have enough time to color coordination my primer and eyeshadow all the time.

Mascaras: MAC only has one waterproof mascara, and I ONLY use waterproof. My lashes are stick straight and the curl only undoes itself with regular formula mascaras. Plus I can't stand the idea of spending $12 for 1 tube of mascara and having to discard it 3 months after opening regardless of how many times I actually used it. And then I'd have to spend that $12 again on a new tube and the cycle continues.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I am disloyal to them when it comes to face powders, eyeshadow primer, and mascara._

 
Almost exactly the same here!
Nearly all of my color products (about 80% of my blushes, 75% of my eyeshadows, about 95% of my lipsticks and liners) are MAC, with the exception of a few non-MAC lip stains and a few UD pencils,  but  I use:

Pureluxe mineral powder foundation - inexpensive, covers beautifully, doesn't irritate my skin and I've found a shade that's an exact match.
Avon and mark powders - Again, I go to these for value, color match and texture.
Revlon  ColorStay concealer - It's easy to find, reasonably priced, the  "Fair" shade matches my NW15 skin perfectly and _this stuff stays on my uber oily skin_.

And, like seemingly about 99.999999% of the makeup-wearing population in this country, I can't live without UD Primer Potion. I tried using MAC "Bare Canvas" paint as an eyeshadow primer for a while, but I finally just had to admit to myself that it doesn't do the job on my oil-slick lids like Primer Potion does.
UD Skyscraper mascara - The shade Gotham simply makes my lashes longer, thicker and blacker than any of the other many many many mascaras I've tried. Now, I *do* use MAC's Prep + Prime lash under Skyscraper for extra "oomph," but MAC just doesn't make "my" mascara.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 13, 2009)

I go to NARS for blush over MAC, but then I think most people have a soft spot for NARS.


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm almost always loyal to Mac but i love  nars and peter themas Roth skin care.I use things like fix+ and some of mac primers but none of there other skin care products i also don't use there mascara even when i worked at mac the only time i wore there mascars were when we had the blommin lash collection and it was colored  masarca lol i loved the pink though.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Almost exactly the same here!
Nearly all of my color products (about 80% of my blushes, 75% of my eyeshadows, about 95% of my lipsticks and liners) are MAC, with the exception of a few non-MAC lip stains and a few UD pencils,  but  I use:

Pureluxe mineral powder foundation - inexpensive, covers beautifully, doesn't irritate my skin and I've found a shade that's an exact match.
Avon and mark powders - Again, I go to these for value, color match and texture.
Revlon  ColorStay concealer - It's easy to find, reasonably priced, the  "Fair" shade matches my NW15 skin perfectly and this stuff stays on my uber oily skin.

And, like seemingly about 99.999999% of the makeup-wearing population in this country, I can't live without UD Primer Potion. I tried using MAC "Bare Canvas" paint as an eyeshadow primer for a while, but I finally just had to admit to myself that it doesn't do the job on my oil-slick lids like Primer Potion does.
UD Skyscraper mascara - The shade Gotham simply makes my lashes longer, thicker and blacker than any of the other many many many mascaras I've tried. Now, I *do* use MAC's Prep + Prime lash under Skyscraper for extra "oomph," but MAC just doesn't make "my" mascara._

 
Your super lucky you can use a drugstore tinted powder and concealer girl! I have a weird skin tone where I'm actually quite pale or lighter skin toned but sometimes look much tanner because I have strong yellow undertones, if that makes any sense? I had spent about a year going through a ton of drugstore brands and even high end brands looking for face makeup products and only found something that satisfies and matches me from MAC. But I'm able to get away with an old translucent powder from any brand as long as it doesn't make me look chalky or dry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I actually think I'm gonna give the blot powder a try when a collection I'm not too interested in comes out (yes sadly it is possible. I totally skip out on certain collections if I don't find it too interesting enough for me to have to buy something from it) so I'll have some extra cash left for other products besides the LE ones. I'm getting the HK BP compact so I can just switch the pans! 

I don't hate UDPP but I don't find it to be as great as the first time I had tried it. Probably because that was the first time I had tried any kind of e/s primer. It does keep my oilies at bay practically the whole day but I do find it really drying sometimes. It can also make blending a bitch to do too sometimes.

And this applies for ALL makeup brands, they need to come up with better waterproof mascaras! Idk if my expectations are too high but I haven't found my HG or anything close enough to touch that level yet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hellokittyqt87* 

 
_I'm almost always loyal to Mac but i love  nars and peter themas Roth skin care.I use things like fix+ and some of mac primers but none of there other skin care products i also don't use there mascara even when i worked at mac the only time i wore there mascars were when we had the blommin lash collection and it was colored  masarca lol i loved the pink though._

 
I forgot to mention I don't use MAC skincare products either. My skins way too sensitive and I still haven't found HG products for my basic needs (cleanser, toner, moisturizer, etc.).


----------



## cno64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Your super lucky you can use a drugstore tinted powder and concealer girl! 
_

 
I *am* fortunate in that respect.
It's weird, but when I was in my 20s, I had a terrible time finding inexpensive products that matched my skin!
I don't know if my skin tone has changed with age(I'm now 45,  but with very little sun damage), or if I've just gotten better at blending, or what.
These days, I buy almost exclusively "higher-end" products, so I don't know if their quality has changed, but the quality of drugstore brand products has _definitely_ gone through the roof, compared to what it was in the '70s, '80s and even '90s.
All that to say: I don't know if my success with "cheaper" brands is because the products have changed or I have, but I'll take it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I *am* fortunate in that respect.
It's weird, but when I was in my 20s, I had a terrible time finding inexpensive products that matched my skin!
I don't know if my skin tone has changed with age(I'm now 45,  but with very little sun damage), or if I've just gotten better at blending, or what.
These days, I buy almost exclusively "higher-end" products, so I don't know if their quality has changed, but the quality of drugstore brand products has definitely gone through the roof, compared to what it was in the '70s, '80s and even '90s.
All that to say: I don't know if my success with "cheaper" brands is because the products have changed or I have, but I'll take it._

 
I think it may be a mixture of both. I have found that the same foundation I was using (SFF) two years ago looks better on me these days than it did before. That's because Im not applying it with such a heavy hand and with better skill and tools. 

I too am a higher-end (Well just MAC lol) snob. I really like how good the quality of their products are. But it's been a while since I've really tested out lets say a drugstore brand e/s. So I guess I'm not up to date on drugstore quality these days lol.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm def a MUFE foundation lover, and I refuse to wear MAC's mascara--only Diorshow for me


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually, the only thing that I'm consistently loyal to MAC for is the eyeshadows, paintpots, MSF, MSFN and fluidliners. I have yet to find a brand with such high quality eyeshadows and paintpots are kind of a unique product. Plus, I think MAC's fluidliners are reasonably priced and work AMAZINGLY. MSFN is such a beautiful powder that's easy to use and the best mineral foundation out there.. and MSF's are really unique. I like their lipsticks and own mostly MAC lip products, but I do own a ton of other brands too. For blushes, I really prefer NARS (I only own 4 MAC blushes as compared to I think eight NARS). I dont trust MAC foundation since it makes me break out like CRAZY so I use MUFE HD.

I klove MAC, but I also equally love a lot of other brands.


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rarely.  I do ahve some NARS e/s that I love, but thats the exception to the rule.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 22, 2009)

Personally for me it's mascara. I just don't see myself using MAC mascaras when i'm happy with my drugstore one i use


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm disloyal whenever I see something puurty regardless of what store I'm in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the MAC I have, but it's not the end all be all of my makeup cabinet. (despite what my spreadsheet says!)


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 23, 2009)

I love mac and their products are 99% of my train case. However there are a couple of areas which I am loyal to other brands.

Mascara - currently Clinique High Impact
Skin care - Clinique and Body Shop exclusively
Makeup remover - Clinique
Nail polish - I don't wear much but I have mostly opi and china glaze.


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm disloyal to mac for a few things,

Macscara I always use lancome, quite expensive but so worth it plus I usually buy them two or three at a time when there in christmas or summer gift packs as they work out at such a good deal.

Eye make up remover is lancome aswell, there bi facil is amazing, it never leaves me with flakey skin as some do and my eyes never water afterwards as alot of makeup removers do.  This is also quite expensive so I usually wait until gift time comes around and get two at a time so I get the goody bag aswell so I feel I'm getting more for my money.

Skincare I use estee lauder, i'm not 100% sure if i'm happy with all that i use from them and I might change cleaners and toner soon as I prefer decleors when I used theres.  And you guess it cheap skate me waits til quite times comes around as £30 a face cream is quite expenise.

Foundation primer I use smashbox, I also use there brushes as I feel there holiday gift brush sets are always great value and great quality and are usually full size.  I have gotten them for about the last 5 years and have always been happy except for the clear handled set that was out two years ago I think.  THe white pearly handled set from quite a few years ago really rocked!!

I'm very loyal to MAC for most other things, eyeshadows, lipglass, lipstick, blush, paintpots, fluildlines and mfs.  (Althought I do use urban decays 24/7 liners alot)

Foundation, i'm still looking for in HG, i've tried MAC and didn't like it so far I kinda like lancomes colour ideal and smashboxes HALO but I still think I can find better.  Concealers I'm still up in the air about aswell.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

i don't think of it as disloyal but i prefer to save some pennies when i can by buying the following -

maybelline mascaras - i swear most maybelline mascaras are amazing! i loved full and soft (discontinued in the uk years ago) and the collosall is my current fave!

maybelline foundation - agian i loved the wonder finish foundation (discontinued) and just strated using the dream matt mouse liquid foundation which seems pretty good and quite cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also i use l'oreal true match powder because again it's cheap and works very well on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nail varnish - i don't wear it so much so i buy boots natural collection because a bottle is only £1.75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bargain!

skincare - i use elemis and clarins which are not cheap but they work very well for me so don't feel the need to change.


----------



## barbieismetal (May 29, 2009)

For Mascara i usually use Bad Gal Lash or a Maybeline or Revlon 
Foundation/Powder is Physcians Formula

Avon Eye make up Remover


----------



## Leven (May 29, 2009)

The only thing i have that is nearly exclusvive to MAC is lipglosses.

Im not one to shy away from other brands because. I dont wanna not use better product just because i feel like i am being disloyal to a brand (i dont mean to shit on anyone who feels differently).

Like, i dont care if a blush says Mac on it, im gonna buy NARS because i think they are a lot better.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_I'm disloyal whenever I see something puurty regardless of what store I'm in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the MAC I have, but it's not the end all be all of my makeup cabinet. (despite what my spreadsheet says!)_

 
I agree, there are so many great cosmetic brands out there (of which MAC is one I am very fond of... damn pro card burns a hole in my pocket everytime) I'm a lover not a hater, I love to try new things, I am always excited by new products and because I hold no loyalties to any one brand I feel like I get to experiance the best of all worlds. My stash is a beautiful Bi-racial butterfly!


----------



## laurenlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

I LOVE mac dont get me wrong but I also love trying out other brands as well ... i can understand what you said about everything in your collection has to be from mac ..I felt that way too until I ventured out!... Strictly siticking to MAC your going to miss out on a lot of other wonderful products other makeup company's have to offer!... any whoo to answer the question i just tried revlon colorstay foundation and its 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...( mac's getting the boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) hahaaha .. its actually better anddd cheaper so its a win win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I dont buy there mascara either.. or the nail laquers ( unless there really unique) ... they still seem to pull me in w/ the LE items tho' ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they kno what there doing!


----------



## cno64 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenlovesmac* 

 
_I dont buy there mascara either.._

 
I, too, have been disappointed by their (MAC's) mascaras, but I've found that if I use Prep + Prime Lash, apply Zoomlash or Plushlash* before the primer's dry, then comb through with my metal lash comb, I love the result I get: long, dark, thick, cleanly defined lashes.
Sure, I'd like to be able to skip the primer, but you do what you've got to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Someone on Makeup Alley suggested using a Prolash wand with Plushlash, and it works great! That's my go-to mascara at the moment.
Back to topic: I totally defect from MAC when it comes to lipstains.
I tried some of the See hrough Lip Colors that came out with A Rose Romance, and was underwhelmed.
In the lip stain department, my heart belongs to Stila's Lip Rouge or Revlon's Just Bitten, depending on which offers the color I'm looking for.


----------



## chiara (May 30, 2009)

I'm disloyal for quite a few things:

- mascara: I've never liked any Mac mascara, drugstore brands are just fine for me
- skincare/makeup remover
- nail polishes: again, I prefer drugstore brands
- lipglosses: I have mostly Mac but also love Nars, Estee Lauder, Dior...
- bronzer: Guerlain and Nars are my faves
And concerning other products (eye shadows, lipstick...), I'll buy from other brands if they are better quality/have a cute packaging/have colors that Mac doesn't offer.


----------



## malaliath (May 30, 2009)

Like others have mentioned, I use other brands of mascara ... just haven't really found any of the MAC mascaras work that well for me.

I use Clinique Perfectly Real foundation as it is the only foundation that I have found that is kind to my sensitive skin and is light enough for my very fair skin (and still looks natural).  I use BE for lighter days as well.  And I LOVE Nars blush - find them to be better than MAC.

I also use Clinique eye makeup remover and skincare products (I use some LUSH skincare products as well).

As others have said, I don't really see it as being "disloyal" to MAC - I just use what I like and what I find works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 MAC is my first go-to for eyeshadows, lip gloss (looove my dazzleglass), concealer, and eyeliner.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2009)

If I can find a better quality product or just a similar product for a cheaper price, I will be "disloyal" to MAC. It's a great line but I don't owe it anything. I'm not committed to it. If you keep sticking to MAc, you miss out on other amazing, lesser known brands.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_If I can find a better quality product or just a similar product for a cheaper price, I will be "disloyal" to MAC. It's a great line but I don't owe it anything. I'm not committed to it. If you keep sticking to MAc, you miss out on other amazing, lesser known brands._

 
Agreed.

If it wasn't for you guys, I would've never found about MUFE.

After I finish my back-up bottle of SFF, I'll be using MUFE exclusively for foundation.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 1, 2009)

Im a bit anal about packaging. If the packaging SUCKS I wont buy it (or, more often than note, if half of the price is paying for some ugly OTT packaging!), so about 95% of my stuff is MAC.

I buy MAC because of their packaging, recycling programs, they dont test on animals, and damn their prices are amazing compared to other high end brands.

Unlike most in this thread, I really love MAC mascaras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have pretty nice eyelashes as it is, so that helps!
Until recently, I didnt really like the MAC foundations (WHY OH WHY DID YOU GET RID OF HYPERREAL??!!), but I LOVE Studio Sculpt, so now Im tempted to try out the mineralized liquid, its calling my name!

I do LOVE NARS blushes, but they are pretty damn pricey!

For skincare I use an Australian brand called Aesop, and their products are AMAZING. I really dig their minimalist packaging also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and completely animal friendly - yeah-uh!)

And for everyone saying "im only loyal to my family etc etc" (which is REALLY cute btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), "brand loyalty" is a marketing term/concept, its not to be taken too literally, as in "betraying the brand" or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this would be an excellent thread for MAC's marketing team to read, I think they would like to bring out some different mascaras


----------



## goddessella (Jun 4, 2009)

i am disloyal to mac when it comes to

a. mascaras - because of the 3 month shelflife that i am paranoid about, i just go the drugstore route for mascaras.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




b. blushes - who doesnt love nars blushes more than mac?

c. wipes - i think it's hella expensive! i just use normal baby wipes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess that's it

im a mac loyalist when it comes to:

lipglasses/lipsticks
studio fix powder foundation
msfs
eyeshadows
fix+
paintpots
and brushes... gotta love them mac brushes!


----------



## cloudsweare (Jun 4, 2009)

Nail Polish. I have 3 MAC ones but the rest are China Glaze. Face it, $11 is too high for nail polish. China Glaze is around $5 here in KY. And, the color selection is way better.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a problem with my illamasqua addiction lol!

Im aslo disloyal with the mascara I use - Diorshow Blacckout waterproof <3


----------



## dietcokeg (Jun 26, 2009)

iam not really into mac mascara, eyeshadow, nail varnish, eye liner, lip liner - i just think their are better and cheaper alternatives out their


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2009)

i love mac soo much but i still buy other brands.
i dont really like mac mascaras id rather buy a cheap rimmel one which i wont mind throwing away after a couple of month.
i like to experiment with skin products from different brands because i hate my skin so im ALWAYS on the hunt to find the best skin products but i do like mac concealer i think it covers really well and they have a great range of colours (including their foundations)
i like mac lipglass but im more of a lipstick girl so if i wanna buy a certain colour lipgloss for a special event i usually buy a cheap one or see what i already have.

right now im struggling for cash and with this whole 'no jobs around' business the only thing i want right now is a job, i havnt cared about any mac collections for a few month now and it hasnt bothered me because i know once i get a job i can buy all the mac i want and theres always fresh, new colour collections coming out so im not missing much, not to mention most colours can be duped.


----------



## KnightDivine24 (Jun 26, 2009)

MAC is probably my favorite brand, but I like a lot of others too!

1) Foundation- I just use Revlon Colorstay. It's cheap, and it works reallyy well.
2) Concealer- I use MUFE camouflage palette. However I do want to try the Studio Sculpt concealer from MAC.
3) Mascara- I use Loreal Telescopic = Love.
4) Nail Polish- I always use OPI or China Glaze.
5) Skincare- Clinique
6) Bronzer- NARS
7) Blush- NARS

So I mean I basically use MAC for their eyeshadows and lip products, oh and definitely their brushes. But I am still new to MAC so I still have to try all of the other things which I am sure I will love. =)


----------



## celestia (Jun 26, 2009)

Going by the general consensus of the definition 'disloyal', I am such with MAC regarding everything except for: eyeshadows, fluidline in blacktrack, certain brushes (187, 239, 219), paints and paint pots.

MAC is not my HG for everything. I'd be kidding myself if I stuck to one brand for all my cosmetic needs. I go elsewhere for mascara, foundation, concealer and powders, skincare, hair care, perfume, eye liner brushes, kohl pencils, false lashes, most lipglosses and treatments. etc

I don't even use bronzer or blush.  

Hell some things MAC does not even have an equivalent for! like food for the lashes... and haircare (not to mention other make up and styling tools XD)


----------



## frostiana (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 'disloyal' to mac all the time. There is no way I could have all my cosmetic items be from mac. I love a lot of super bright colors and mac just doesn't have many of the hot pinks, the glittery electric blues and greens, and deep reds that I love. My collection consists of MANY other brands than mac, just to name a few, urban decay, nars, makeupforever,too faced,coastal scents,loreal hip,bitchslap,medusas makeup, maybelline, stila, etc. etc. 

I feel like a lot of times people buy MAC just because it's MAC and for no other reason.I've never understood people who say that they replaced all their other makeup in favor of mac, or they want a 'mac only' makeup collection. What is the sense in that? You're missing out on a LOT of other great makeup if you insist on ONLY buying MAC, in my opinion.


----------



## kikobaby (Jun 28, 2009)

For years i use to use only mac and refused to have anything but on my vanity, but i am started to venture a bit things i have found non mac and love are

Mascaras- I love lancome hypnose and L'extreme and i freelance occasionally for them so i usually get them for free, i also like loreal voluminous

Nailpolish- im an esthetician so i get a discount on opi, chinaglaze, cnd etc. but i find opi and essie to be of the best quality so i stick with them

I love too faced pink leopard bronzing powder it gives such a sexy summer glow

and i am loving Stila lately i have 3 smudepots (grey bronze and black) and i love love there baked trio eyeshadows

i am also really curious about trying some nars blush!


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm mostly disloyal to MAC because I just can't get into their foundations and mascaras


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been betraying MAC lately when it comes to eye shadows. There are just so many other brands out there with better texture, pigmentation and colour pay off that I can't resist! I've really been getting in to some of the mineral brands on the market which are super cheap and excellent quality. Sure, I'll still buy MAC shadows but only if they are unique and truly special.

Lipsticks are another product that I'm looking to other brands for. Ever since I tried YSL Rouge Volupte it's like I can't go back to MAC lipsticks lol... The staying power is just amazing and again the quality... just superb.


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I'm mostly disloyal to MAC because I just can't get into their foundations and mascaras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the same for me.


----------



## Deirdre (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have brand loyalty.  I happen to like a lot of MAC stuff, so I have a lot of it.  But if it's good, and I like it, and I'm in the mood, I'll buy any brand.  I buy everything from drugstore to the more expensive Dept. store, and beauty boutique brands.  I just happen to like MAC (and Stila) more often than any of the other brands.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm disloyal to MAC when I find other products that work better and/or unique products in other lines.  I don't "turn to MAC" for all of my makeup needs.  If that were the case I'd be without a lot.  I, like some of you, don't understand the "Only MAC" school of thought.  You're missing out on a TON of great products (and quite frequently better products) if you don't venture out and experiment.  I also understand that it's expensive to be addicted to MAC and 88 other cosmetic lines as well, so sometimes ignorance is bliss.  I'm not exclusively MAC by any means, I just own more MAC than anything else because of they make SO many shades of this and that in SO many formulas that there's more to love.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 29, 2009)

I was "disloyal" to MAC just yesterday.
While I own over 50 MAC lipsticks, and MAC is by far my favorite brand, I wanted a certain shade of pink yesterday, and it just wasn't to be found among my MAC collection.
So I went with a Prescriptives lipstick, it was perfect, and I didn't feel "disloyal" at all.
For me, it's largely a matter of who sells the color I want.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 29, 2009)

The only thing that I'm disloyal to MAC is the nail polishes. I can't seem to get into them since I've heard that you have to put 3 or 4 coats for the color to appear. I choose China Glaze over the MAC nail polishes anytime. I love MAC to death and it's my favorite makeup brand next to Urban Decay, Too Faced, and MUFE.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 29, 2009)

i am hardly ever disloyal to MAC - the only time that i am disloyal is with under-eye concealor. i just love the MAC brand so much, and it is really reasonably for such quality in NZ. drugstore mascaras are more expensive than MAC mascara's (which are much better in my opinion), and drugstore foundations are only $10-$20 cheaper than MAC.


----------



## jackiel718 (Jul 1, 2009)

Seriously, some people treat MAC too much like a cultish religion..meaning they have blind faith and loyalty to everything and anything they do even if evidence is to the contrary that someone else does it better.

Mac is a really fun and creative brand. I love (and hate) the fact that they have limited edition collections every month that keep their collection fresh and new. Back to Mac is is another great feature.

However, they clealy dont have the best of everything...mascaras, foundation, and concelear being the most obvious examples.  Isnt the whole point of buying makeup to look good...not feeding your shopping addiction by giving all your money to the coolest brand?

p.s.-dont kick me off the board!!... I still love me some MAC...I'm jus saying..


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 1, 2009)

MAC will always be my first cosmetic love but I love makeup in general so I like to look into all brands-I definitely have a ton of MAC though!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 1, 2009)

Im hardly ever disloyal to mac but i really dnt like their mascaras so for that i have 2 b. i think diorshow n bad gal mascara r waay betta than any mac make!!


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 1, 2009)

Not gonna lie, MAC *is* my favourite brand.  Sure they have some misses, but their reputation very much consists of hits.

MAC is an accessible, mid-range brand that offers an assortment of cosmetics with numerous LE collections every year.  They are also @ the forefront with what's in trend for every season, and their versatile products are widely used in fashion runways around the world.

But nobody should *ever* pigeon-hole themselves to one brand.  Aside from MAC, I also love me some Rimmel, L'Oreal, Guerlain and YSL.  IMO, a good collection is a well-rounded collection.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 7, 2009)

I just wanted to sub in this thread so I can refer to it later when I go shopping and make my wishlist!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 12, 2009)

I love love mac! But i couldnt find right foundation for my oily skin, so i skipped to Estee Lauder and found the perfect one.

Also brushes... crown brushes are soooo cheap and great and for £20 u can get many of them, not just one.


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 13, 2009)

I have always been 'disloyal', especially with mascara.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 13, 2009)

i use eyeliner from urban decay and foundation from maxfactor


----------



## meika79 (Jul 13, 2009)

I use Dior mascara and MUFE foundation. I remember when one of the MAC mua caught me at the Dior counter...AWKWARD!! 

Lol.


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

I use OPI nail polishes, Clinique mascara and UD potion primer.


----------



## molotov (Jul 13, 2009)

*I love MAC so much, but I often purchase black kohl eyeliner from other cosmetic lines, due to the fact that I wear eyeliner everyday, and the cost of using MAC eyeliners would be far too much for the amount I go through!

Also, I have to say, my favourite mascara is the YSL one frollowed by Lancome.
*


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm with Onederland- I'm just a hussy making hot love all over the place.

MAC is my true love, but there are a lot of other brands out there that give me naughty satisfaction! I love NARS blushes, Chanel gloss, UD shadows, Stila kajals... I could go on forever. I even like the cheap loving I get from drugstore brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A lot of my HG must-haves are MAC, but not everything they make I find fabulous.


----------



## carlycase (Jul 14, 2009)

im a dirty whore, but one thing i really cant get into with mac is their Mascaras and i try and try and try, but just no luck.


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not a fan of their eyeliners (Except fluidline, but that takes a while for me to use), but I ADORE Urban Decay 24/7 liners. 

Also, I love Benefit's creaseless cream shadows a little better than mac paintpots because I love the shimmer in them.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2009)

I just use MAC. Expect their mascaras, Plushlash is the only one I like, so I use drugstore brands as well.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm quite loyal to MAC.
I began to be interested in make up only a few months ago, before I had very few items which I seldom used and they were mainly drugstore brands.
When I decided to repurchase everything ( I had those things since years, no joking LOL), I went to a MAC and I really like the quality of products especially on their price range. I'm not telling that they are the best period, but I think they are worth their money.
I bought also something from other brands, but I was not wowed.
I also began to read almost religiously this forum (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I know there's some items to avoid like their mascaras, but over all I'm pretty loyal to MAC.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 12, 2009)

Like most others have said, I'm not necessarily "disloyal," I just buy what I like from MAC and purchase what I like from other companies instead. More often than not, it's the price that pushes me away; I can almost always find a very similar product for at least half the price that will do the same thing for me.

I absolutely DEPEND on MAC's Rule eyeshadow and NW15 studio finish concealer for my horrendous undereye circles, and I like a lot of their eyeshadows, fluidlines, and lipglasses. But to be quite honest, I usually just use pencil eyeliner, I DEFINITELY prefer pigments over eyeshadows and can get tons of colors from other places for the cost of one MAC pigment, and there are tons of great lipglosses out there. There's no doubt in my mind that MAC is a great company, it's just hard for me to justify spending that kind of money when I'm in college and can find cheaper products of about the same quality.

MAC's foundations are okay, but I actually tend to prefer drugstore products better. I find a lot of their lipsticks overpriced, their mascara is nothing to write home about, and I am REALLY getting sick of the constant LEs.

I DO wish I could own some of their brushes, as I've tried out a couple and really like them, but they're just not worth the money for me.


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm really only disloyal when it comes to mascara, where I use Make Up For Ever.  I never really have tried MAC mascaras to tell the truth, and once I found my MUFE one I haven't tried anything else.  

I also like the Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencils, but I own my share of MAC ones as well.  I like how the UD formula is creamy and doesn't tug, and Zero is awesome on the waterline.

Other than that, I'm pretty much all MAC.  I just prefer to stick with one brand, and with the discount it's really hard to beat the prices.  I'm also pretty OCD about organization, so I like that all my shadows fit in the same palette.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

i have started using the urban decay lip prmer rather than the mac one because i feel like the ud on makes the lip colour last longer and also seems to even out my lip colour so that when the lipstick goes on it's just like it looks in the tube


----------



## geeko (Nov 17, 2009)

sob...i jus had a mac accident with my electra e/s which was in a quad

Whilst opening my traincase on the table during a make up class, the traincase toppled over with all my MAC 15 Pan eyeshadow palettes and quads droppin on the floor.

Thank god most of the shadows remained intact with the exception of electra e/s which became cracked and pieces of it broke and came off Sob.

But i guess i'm lucky it could have been much worse....the rest of my shadows could have broke as well. luckily for me only one broke. But still it's heartpain to see a good eyeshadow gone to waste like that


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 17, 2009)

I love mac but for foundation and mascara i use drugstore brands and i'm disloyal when i see those pretty e/s palettes from UD or Too Faced cosmetics,lol.


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 18, 2009)

While I really like MAC products, I can't just limit myself to one brand. Every brand has fun products to use. While most of my e/s is MAC, I have a few UD shadows that I love (and a few more that I just put on my makeup wishlist!). Mascara is all drugstore now, since it has such a short lifespan, I can't justify the cost (at least as a student right now) for the more expensive brands.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have lots of Mac but I am not very loyal. I pick my favorite products without concerns about being disloyal. For instance skin care. I don't have a single skin care product from Mac and am not interested in it. And mascaras, I am not a big fan of Mac's mascaras. 

I love a lot of Macs products, but I buy from many other brands as well. I donøt see any reason to limit myself to just one brand, when there are so many other amazing options to choose from. I think I would get bored if I just stuck to Mac.


----------



## enfusraye (Nov 19, 2009)

Like a lot of other girls, I LOVE Mac but I'm also not too loyal... I use some NYX eye products, TFSS primer, bobbi brown foundation, sometimes a bare minerals powder or two and definitely bare escentuals BUXOM mascara. With Mac though, I stick to the eye shadows, concealer, bronzer, MSFN, beauty powders and lipsticks.


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Dec 19, 2009)

In 2008 I just bought MAC but a few month ago I started to like drugstore make up as well. I use cheap mascara and it's so great that I will not try any pricy one.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lilli-Marleen* 

 
_In 2008 I just bought MAC but a few month ago I started to like drugstore make up as well. I use cheap mascara and it's so great that I will not try any pricy one._

 
I certainly agree that you don't necessarily get what you pay for in the realm of mascara.
My problem with drugstore mascaras is that so many of them are made by known animal testers, like Maybelline, L'Oreal, Max Factor, etc., and I make it a policy to avoid such companies.
Fortunately, I've recently discovered a couple of MAC mascaras that actually work for me, and they're not tremendously expensive at $14.00.
Speaking of being "disloyal" to MAC, I've recently discovered Bare Escentuals, and their "Glimmers" are every bit as good as MAC's pigments.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2009)

i will start being disloyal to pigments now the containers have changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i will start buying more barry m dazzledusts now.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of any brand. I really like MUFE. But I'll buy what looks good, not because of a brand. In the end I'm the one looking pretty and no one can tell if its a high end product or a drugstore brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one thing I always go back to MAC for is their fluidline though.


----------



## fingie (Dec 25, 2009)

I've started to become more "disloyal" to MAC over the last... 6 months or so.  Mainly because of my discovery of ordering from Sephora online.  I like that I can see reviews for specific items and that I can order from a huge range of products instead of having to flip websites between MUA/Specktra/the website I want to order from.. [I've made 3 Sephora orders in the past 2 weeks!] I don't like most of MAC's mascaras (although I do like plushlash on occasion), their face primer (breaks me out soooo bad), skincare, etc

So I branch off into Mario Badescu for skincare, Smashbox for a face primer (although I do love testing out new ones!), Bare Escentuals for lip gloss (I LOVELOVELOVE their Buxom glosses!) and lately I've been trying out other products from brands such as MUFE, Urban Decay, NARS, etc.  When I was in Savannah, GA in November I found a store that sold NYX and def picked some stuff up--and love it!  I think if you confine yourself to one brand you can miss out on a lot of great products (that may even save you money!)


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 25, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's disloyalty to the MAC name, considering I have been a MAC junkie for 8 years now. But, there are certain products that i have to purchase elsewhere when mac cant cut it. i will always love their eye shadows and pigments and their lipsticks but as far as foundation goes, i have tried numerous types of their foundation and have always felt it to be heavy on me, looks great when first applied but starts to get cakey looking after a few hours. for foundation i use Tarte ReCreate liquid foundation. it goes on great and has no parabens or other harsh chemicals in the formula.


----------



## reem2790 (Dec 26, 2009)

i have a picky taste, in a way, with mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll buy MSFs, Paint Pots, Lipsticks,mineralize blushes and _some _kohl powers. 
Their eyeshadows/blushes IMO are highly dupable and nothing unique, as will most of their eyeliners. 
Their lipglass, dazzleglass, etc are also all very dupable, considering they're lip gloss.

For foundations MUFE has mac beat by miles in all areas of  great foundations.
For eyeshadows urban decay palettes are an amazing value and always have unique colors. Stila palettes are also wonderful. For basic shadows any brand really works, a great primer makes a huge difference
Too Faced has amazing bronzers. 
Urban decay Also has an amazing line of e/l, and primer. 


and on top of that, UD, STILA, and Sephora all have consistent F&F sales, and that alone is good reason to be disloyal


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Dec 27, 2009)

I've recently started cheating on MAC's Fluidline for the Bare Escentuals Buxom Lashliner. I've used Fluidline for so many years but this new liner is seriously so good! It's creamy and lasts longer AND it has the benefits of conditioning my eyelashes. What a great product. Sorry MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I'm pretty loyal?


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 29, 2009)

I love MAC and use mainly MAC products, but I also like to get the best quality products for my money. MAC's foundations are absolutely gross. They break me out, flake up almost immediately, and don't stay on long. For foundation I use MUFE HD, NARS Sheer Glow, or Revlon Colorstay. Even Revlon performs better on my skin than MAC foundation. I use MAC Plushlash Mascara. I also use Maybelline Lash Stilleto and NYX Doll Eye Mascara, and these are just as great as Plushlash. I only use Smashbox Light Face Primer and Uban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion. MAC's primers just don't compare to these. So, yeah I cheat on MAC sometimes, but it's not my fault.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i love uniformity in my things usually but when it comes to mac i refuse to try their mascara because i've heard awful things.  i've also recently stepped away from using their foundation and concealer to try out another brand.  while the bulk of my eyeshadows/lip products are mac, it doesn't stop me from buying nars shadows from time to time... and i still purchased naked by UD because it's a good-sized to-go palette.  umm, i'll also occasionally purchase nars & ysl lippies.  none of my perfumes or nail polishes are mac either.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 2, 2011)

I use quite a lot of other brands. My fave eyeshadows are all Mac and I do have a fair few Mac lippies, but I vary in brands for other things. I don't like Mac lipglasses at all. Not sure why, really, I just don't like the feel of them. My favourite lipglosses are bareMinerals, Lancome, ELF, Burt's Bees, and Nars. I seem to have quite a lot of different brands of lipstick (loads of drugstore) which I don't really use. I pretty much just wear YSL Spicy Pink or Mac Twig everyday. I'm not much of a bright lip kinda girl, I guess. I do adore Viva Glam Cyndi, though, as a slightly bolder choice than my usual MLBB. I use Benefit or ELF primers. All my face products are drugstore (maybelline foundation, ELF tinted moisturiser, rimmel powder, natural collection green/normal concealer, natural collection and sleek blush) but only because I haven't had time to spend a day in Debenhams testing out various foundations, powders and blushes. I use Clinique mascara almost constantly, as my mother buys sets all the time and gives me the free ones.

  	Reeeally want to try Mac face & body foundation, Smashbox photo finish foundation, Nars blushes, Mac blushes, MSFs, etc...


----------



## Rania88 (May 4, 2011)

When it comes to mascaras I am disloyal. I'm not really a fan of their mascaras. They don't really do anything for my lashes. I find max factor and Rimmel mascaras to be the best and they are half the price.


----------



## niamhco (May 5, 2011)

I Love MAC eyeshadows / pigments / lipgloss, however the cost is what turns me off buying them all the time.  I regularly buy Inglot eyeshadows and pigments - just as pigmented and good as MAC but not as expensive (their brushes are excellent also).  Don't like MAC mascara, so usually go for Loreal, Max Factor or Cover Girl Lash Blast.


----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)

I very rarely use MAC mascara. I did like Plushlash but I have found some great drugstore mascaras too, such as The Falsies. I have makeup from just about every line there is and I mix and match up my face all the time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2011)

When it comes to mascara I haven't found a MAC one that I love. I use drugstore mascaras mainly. It's just a more practical and cost effective way of purchasing something that needs to be replaced so often. And lately when it comes to matte eyeshadows MUFE and Inglot have me FIRMLY in their back pockets.


----------



## niamhco (May 6, 2011)

great another ingot fan.... really fab stuff isn't it


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

I'm disloyal to mac when I find products from oher lines that are better suited to what I want them for, or a certain product from another line grabs my attention. Most of my collection is mac, but I use TFSI everyday and I own NARS blushes/eyeshadows, Make Up Store blushes/shadows, Stila convertible colours, Chanel lipsticks... My everyday go-to lip colour is Lipstick Queen's medieval lip treatment with Lush's Ultrabalm on top. I also prefer Illamasqua and OPI for nail polishes... That reminds me! I', also a bit of an Illamasqua fiend


----------



## MAChostage (May 6, 2011)

As many people do in other relationships, I tend to become disloyal to MAC when I'm not being satisfied.  Like now.  I haven't been excited by MAC products in quite a while and MUFE has been sweetly wooing me with many of its products.


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> As many people do in other relationships, I tend to become disloyal to MAC when I'm not being satisfied.  Like now.  I haven't been excited by MAC products in quite a while and MUFE has been sweetly wooing me with many of its products.


	yeah i feel the same right now. but i am swinging to nars and chanel!


----------



## liba (May 10, 2011)

When I hardly bought makeup, I'd buy things here and there from many different collections, primarily because I'd shop at a department store where all the brands would be on display. My criteria was what were the weirdest looking colors 

  	Now that I buy a lot of makeup, I'm extremely brand loyal to MAC because I can't really justify the expense of Chanel or Nars or Hourglass and I get extremely good personal service at the store I always go to, which nowadays goes a long way for me.

  	Then when I see how much I spent, I don't allow myself to give in to my interests in MUFE or Illemasqua or some of the indie brands....I already have a shocking pile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The only thing that makes me want to cheat is if I see some completely insane color that I can't resist. Those new MUFE liquid liners in hot pink and red are trying to make me philander.


----------



## katred (May 10, 2011)

I used to be extraordinarily brand-loyal to Mac, to the point where I wouldn't even look at what other brands had to offer. Within the last year, though, I started to explore and now, I'd actually say that the fact that I've been largely uninspired by Mac's collections for 2011 has led me to buy more from other brands. I started off with NARS, but quickly moved on to Guerlain (because I already adored their perfumes) and Chanel... Now it's open season. And now that I'm paying attention to more brands, it pushes the bar higher for Mac to impress me. The MegaMetal eye shadows won me over- at first, I thought that the colour selection was ordinary, but when I realised how awesome the product was, I got really into them. However, their other launches, either in terms of the colour selection or in terms of quality, have fallen short of what I was hoping. Whereas other companies (Guerlain, Armani, Chanel) have really stepped things up and are learning to expand their colour offering just as Mac seems to be narrowing it. 

  	When I first started going to Mac, there was a huge colour selection, including very solid, everyday colours, but there were also a number of shades that made me stop and think :"Wow, who ever thought of that shade?" I miss those days. I realise you can't have too many colours like that, but it was always a reminder that Mac thought about colour differently. 

  	Sorry for the rant. Bottom line: When the formulas are superior and the colours are unique, I've started to cheat on Mac a lot.


----------



## dxgirly (May 10, 2011)

I cheat on MAC when something reeeaally grabs my attention or just when MAC didn't just release a new collection. I got into other brands by choice products that MAC really just didn't offer something up to my standards. For example, I discovered MUFE when the lightest MAC foundation wasn't light enough, I got into Urban Decay because of the eyeshadow primer, and I turned to Sugarpill for those outrageous BRIGHT colors that MAC has seemed to be avoiding.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

lol I cheat on MAC all the time. I refuse to be laden down to one brand of cosmetics when there is a plethora of choices out there, some equally good, some even better.  My MU collections has plenty of MAC in it, more MAC than anything else, but I also have Maybelline, Revlon, Covergirl, Loreal, NYX, NARS, Clinique, Dior, Estee Lauder, MUFE, Lancome, VS, Bobbi Brown, Lorac, Shesiedo, Inglot, Guerlain, UD, Kat Von D, Smashbox, Two Faced, and more. And I love every single item. I don't buy for the brand. I buy for the item, colour and quality and love my menagerie of makeup choices!  They are all just one happy family!


----------



## geeko (May 11, 2011)

I cheat on MAC by using Shu Uemura's and giorgo armani's liquid foundations .......


----------



## honybr (May 12, 2011)

katred said:


> I used to be extraordinarily brand-loyal to Mac, to the point where I wouldn't even look at what other brands had to offer. Within the last year, though, I started to explore and now, I'd actually say that the fact that I've been largely uninspired by Mac's collections for 2011 has led me to buy more from other brands. I started off with NARS, but quickly moved on to Guerlain (because I already adored their perfumes) and Chanel... Now it's open season. And now that I'm paying attention to more brands, it pushes the bar higher for Mac to impress me. The MegaMetal eye shadows won me over- at first, I thought that the colour selection was ordinary, but when I realised how awesome the product was, I got really into them. However, their other launches, either in terms of the colour selection or in terms of quality, have fallen short of what I was hoping. Whereas other companies (Guerlain, Armani, Chanel) have really stepped things up and are learning to expand their colour offering just as Mac seems to be narrowing it.
> 
> When I first started going to Mac, there was a huge colour selection, including very solid, everyday colours, but there were also a number of shades that made me stop and think :"Wow, who ever thought of that shade?" I miss those days. I realise you can't have too many colours like that, but it was always a reminder that Mac thought about colour differently.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Bottom line: When the formulas are superior and the colours are unique, I've started to cheat on Mac a lot.


	Well said!  I've just recently become really interested in makeup so before that I just bought MAC because I live in a place where they barely bring in any makeup for WOC because the demand is extremely low.  MAC was the only brand that I heard of that had options for WOC.  Then when I started to really research and read all the threads on Specktra I started branching out.  I may have more NARS than MAC now because I love their blushes and lipgloss and that's what I wear the most.   I'm an equal opportunist though - I'll give any brand a chance if they have something unique I want to try.


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

I have never been loyal to MAC... lol.

  	I have been a bigger buyer -- what I do actually buy, but I have grown weary of under performing products recently and have concentrated more of my disposable cash on Chanel, Guerlain, NARS,  Givenchy and other HE brands, MAC is not making my heart sing anymore.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2011)

I've never been loyal to Mac either. From the beginning I went back and forth from Mac to Sephora. I love Mac shadows, lipsticks and (to a lesser extent) lipglasses and blushes. Also, their collections inspire excitement before I get my hands on them. Marketing can do that to ya. However, Mac can do nothing for me when it comes to foundation and mascara. Their foundations either break me out and/or the undertones are all wrong. I am yellow. I am not pink or orage/red. The dark is too dark and the light is a touch too light. They discontinued my beloved Select Tint, so I went off and found mufe. Their face and body and hd foundations shame all others for me.   I will always look out for Mac, but I couldn't live without Mufe, Nars, and Chanel(my go-to mascaras) in my life. As a matter of fact, I realized about a year ago that Mufe is my favorite brand. The real treat is, since Mufe doesn't put out product nearly as much as Mac, I get even more excited and I know it'll be worth the wait (and that it's most likely a permanent item!).


----------



## User38 (May 12, 2011)

^ I left MUFE out.. but yes, it's in the hotcha cheat on MAC brands.. and MAC can't compete on many levels with MUFE, NARS, Chanel.. etc.


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

I'm disloyal to MAC when it comes to skincare products... I don't feel they have anything that work for my skin!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 19, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			
 							 								Originally Posted by *lilu*
_ 								If I stuck to MAC, what would I do for mascaras? :twisted:_

 
 		Seriously. Their mascaras SUCK and that is pretty much the only time I buy makeup that is not MAC.



	I must admit that I haven't liked many of the MAC mascaras I've tried, but I do like Plush Lash and Zoom Lash, and I'm wearing Haute & Naughty Lash right now, and it's really really good.
  	I'm glad I didn't give up on MAC for mascaras.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm disloyal to mac when it comes to foundation. I've actually never tried a foundation from mac before! I've heard that they break people out very easily, so I've never bothered with them. The only one that I may try is the face and body.


----------



## jennyash (Jun 21, 2011)

This was a long thread to read, but anyway! I'm disloyal to MAC when something of another brand catches my eye, atm I'm trying to find a lighter foundation for example. I'm a NW15, but I think that it might be a bit to dark when the fall/winter comes and my tan disappears. And my favourite mascara is from L'Oreal (got one from HR aswell, do like the Plushlash from MAC but it's hard to get right sometimes).

  	So yes, I can, and will, be disloyal to MAC sometimes, cause even if they do good stuff - everything isn't for me


----------

